# Raw 11/10/14



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*DO NOT POST SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD .... total fucking shoot. *


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So its just gonna be me tonight 


Did byron get fired? Renee on the preshow


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I hope they don't bury Ryback tonight.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I didn't read the spoilers, so here I am.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

*lol these threads are much less fun and much less populated on taped Raws. At least I can skip most of the show and concentrate on GOTHAM and football. Maybe Raw should be taped every week :aryha*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Raw is gonna be great tonight, if there was a good MNF game on I'd watch it but nope. So I'll catch Monday Night Rollins, should be interesting after last weeks ending.



Spoiler: Can't Wait













Spoiler



Praise the Sun :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I'm here for the piped in Rollercoaster Tycoon screams


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Feels like Impact is about to start up in here.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Gonna miss the regular discussion thread tonight b/c of the taped Raw


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



DarkStark said:


> *lol these threads are much less fun and much less populated on taped Raws. At least I can skip most of the show and concentrate on GOTHAM and football. Maybe Raw should be taped every week :aryha*


You need to check out sleepy hollow too


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Feels like Impact is about start up in here.


hh

All these spoiling reading marks
This ain't sd 
you gotta watch raw live or taped


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

These Chrisley Knows Best commercials are beyond obnoxious.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

WHO'S READY TO BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED??? :vince5


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

This thread


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Fuckery Time!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Another garbage show, I bet. And the worst part is that it's going to have a smackdown-esque feel with the crowd being edited.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Taped Raws suck.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

That crowd better not be edited too much.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



HHHbkDX said:


> Another garbage show, I bet. And the worst part is that it's going to have a smackdown-esque feel with the crowd being edited.


which sucks because the UK crowds are always some of the best


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

They should have *#LIVE* like TNA did for their "live" events.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

"Randy Orton just dropped his team like a bad habit" FUCK YOU LAWLER. I'm beyond sick of that old fucking cunt.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



birthday_massacre said:


> which sucks because the UK crowds are always some of the best



Yup. I bet Cena got booed the fuck out of and the edits are going to make it seem like he got a huge pop :maury.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



HHHbkDX said:


> Another garbage show, I bet. And the worst part is that it's going to have a smackdown-esque feel with the crowd being edited.


Last week was good lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ryback is a maineventer again
:ti
ok


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I think WWE is saying "Please ignore the Ryback character" from anytime after WM 29.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I do love England


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

They kept the boos for Cena. :nice


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So it is unfair for Cena to be put into a regular match against somebody? 

Seth Rollins had to wrestle twice last week because The Authority said so. I'm just saying.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Niiiiice


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Straight up boos for the "face of the company."

Embarrassing.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Oh man, good crowd to start it seems!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

A new shirt already :westbrook4


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:heyman6


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

John Cena is here! :lawler


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

LMFAO NO EDITS!!!! Fuck you Cena!!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So Cena skips Buffalo which is not known for being a smark crowd and appears in England where he is going to get shit on all day long.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

He's no selling the boos.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So Ryback is about to head back to obscurity thanks again to Cena? I'm bored already.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Holy Fuck

THANK YOU UK CROWD

THANK YOU FOR THAT


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God they brought back the horrible voiceover intros...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Um you guys know this isn't the first taped raw
They don't edit much only for commercial breaks stuff


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Wow those boos for Cena lol.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

What a delightful crowd.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Raw Impact is on :cena3


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

"John Cena suuuucks..."

WWE's top babyface everybody


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Goddamn as a Chicagoan do I love the UK.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Cena getting booed to start off with.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Makes me proud to be English that.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Troll Cena :done:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:HA The Brits hate this fucking prick. Thank you England!!!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Nice colors, Cenamania is running wild. :vince

Meanwhile in the UK... "JOHN CENA SUCKS" chants :mark:

And now he's sucking up :ti


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



HHHbkDX said:


> LMFAO NO EDITS!!!! Fuck you Cena!!!!


His promo wouldn;t make sense if they did.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Cena getting Kurt Angle'd


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Can he shit on a booing crowd just once. For fucks sake.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I'm already liking the crowd lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> Straight up boos for the "face of the company."
> 
> Embarrassing.


It will continue once Reigns is the face of the company too


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

He looks like a goddamn egg mcmuffin

that fucking shirt is horrendous


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

The same way Orton-Cena at TLC was the most epic championship match in history?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Zach Ryder joining Team Cena, Yeah ok. :ti


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Yeah, they're booing. I'd be happier if they were throwing garbage in the ring though.

Except for the human piece of garbage in there holding a mic.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Your Bro-Ski? 

Didn't you steal the girl he had a crush on?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



thingstoponder said:


> His promo wouldn;t make sense if they did.



I thought they were going to quiet it down, or even add in pops to make it seem like he got a mixed reaction.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



NyQuil said:


> Can he shit on a booing crowd just once. For fucks sake.


No. His character has no balls.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Poor Ryder. Like he was going to be on Team Cena anyway :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:lmao They couldn't even show Zack getting beat on camera.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Poor Zack Ryder :lol I like how Cena felt like he had to remind the crowd who he is.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Is Cena's hat and shirt supposed to be a subtle promotion for him vs. Hogan?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

No Orton?

Great for Authority/Orton to fizzle.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Swagger really LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

crowd edit there with the 'Wheres our Network' chants being cut.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

B+ player? Bryan return confirmed


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:done Jack Swagger :jay


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Sazer Ramon said:


> He looks like a goddamn egg mcmuffin
> 
> that fucking shirt is horrendous


Yeah he's going all Ronald McDonald on us.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Swagger!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I had no clue that Swagger and Cena were friends


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So how is it unfair for Jack Swagger to be put into a match with Seth Rollins? 

Oh yeah! How dare Steph & Trips make one on one matches!!!! Those fuckers!!!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Cena looks like a fucking happy meal, good lord.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



TheLooseCanon said:


> crowd edit there with the 'Wheres our Network' chants being cut.


Really? :lol


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

No Cena, we have to deal with you.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Oh wow the midcard is actually over tonight


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Apparently Ziggler is popular in England. Good stuff.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Swagger, Ziggler, Cena. Weak ass team so far. LOL. fpalm


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ambrose in the crowd chanting "feed me more" :duck


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Feed me more chants!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ryback has been buried by me before


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Swagger seems a random choice. Not against it though.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

FEED ME MORE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Cena going back into "I like whatever you like" mode.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Oh god...Ryback's going to join team fuckwad? fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

What a pop for the BIG GUY.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Creative shitting on the English crowd by putting Cena in the ME.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

DA BIG GUY


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

*This fucking Cena guy :maisielol*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I'm just going to treat all reactions with suspect given that this is a recorded show.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Hulk Cena back with the jorts. acid washed.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



DashingRKO said:


> Really? :lol


You saw them chanting it then they cut to a loud crowd cheer from a side view, probably not even from this segment. It didn't match. So hilarious, so stupid.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



TheLooseCanon said:


> crowd edit there with the 'Wheres our Network' chants being cut.


Dont worry they will paste that into a US show next week on SD like they did the DB chant


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

hahaha yes the man is here


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

The big guy!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Only four words in for Ryback. :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Trips :mark:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I'm just going to treat all reactions with suspect given that this is a recorded show.


Just like watching Smackdown.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Mark Henry :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So the Authority held Ryback back? I am pretty sure CENA held Ryback back.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

IT'S CORPORATE HENRY!!! :cole


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



birthday_massacre said:


> Dont worry they will paste that into a US show next week on SD like they did the DB chant


fpalm


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Usually don't care for her but Stephanie looks good today


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

A match with Kane, Mark Henry and likely The Big Show and Ryback?

this is going to be one slow paced match at Survivor Series.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Steph in that black dress :banderas


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Crowd edit for Authority and Henry coming out!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



KINGPIN said:


> Only four words in for Ryback. :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

They definitely didn't want Ryback to have a promo.

:lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

They need to add someone else to the group. Seth seems like the only active wrestler in the Authority.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:lol


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I always forget Mark is bald 

and has been


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

can't edit that one lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Stephanie McMahon is indeed a mouthwatering Supreme Goddess.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

LMFAO "WHERE'S OUR NETWORK"


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

The announcers reactions to Mark Henry:


:cole "Oh no."
:lawler "Kidding me."
:jbl "Looks like Mark Henry is on the Authority."


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Cena's short shorts :lmao

His gorilla upper body in contrast with those shorts is too much.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

WHERE'S OUR NETWORK


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

'Where's our network?' :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

"Ryback is getting too over. What's the quickest way to bury him? I know! We can put him on Cena's team and have him eat a pin."


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

'Where's our Network?' :lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Damn Stephanie. Sexy in black.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Stone Hot said:


> fpalm


And they didnt do that with the DB chant?

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Were they chanting "Where's the Network?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

LET'S GO ZIGGLER! <3

+1 to the limeys (especially the limey mothers) for giving The Big Guy some love.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Damn, they actually left the network chants in :lmao


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



The G.O.A.T said:


> Stephanie McMahon is indeed a mouthwatering Supreme Goddess.


Love her always


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



birthday_massacre said:


> And they didnt do that with the DB chant?
> 
> fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


nope


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Was that a "where's our network chant?" :lol


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Waht's the crowd saying?


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

haha WHERES OUR NETWORK


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

They're having none of their shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Trips is god.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I wonder how many people chanting "Where's our Network" will actually subscribe once it's available :hayden3


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They got that smack down button on to drown out the where's our network chants...


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

The game has changed, but the players are the same! :cena4


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Where's Randy Orton :lawler


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Trips confirmed for god


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Someone should tell the fans they're not missing much with the Network, but I can understand why they're pissed.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Holy crap this Triple H promo is awful.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

JackSwagger on team cena
:ti


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

my god watching this show with my girlfriend makes me suicidal


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Stone Hot said:


> nope


Yes they did LOL

You dont even know what you are talking about.

They took DB yes yes yes chats and used it to plug Vinces network promo.

You have zero cred.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Trips buying Dolph :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Trips laughing at Swagger even being in this match.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

"Wheres our network?" those chants lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:HA :HA :HA "Good lord, Dolph Ziggler" Triple H is GOAT


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

hahaha triple h is gold


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

LOL Cena leeching off Byran


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Name dropping Daniel Bryan!!!

I LIKE WHATEVER YOU LIKE!!!!!!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ziggler being buried this week :lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Cena will not stop trying to leech off of someone else.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

YES!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Trips lmaooo


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:trips2: "As far as I'm concerned, I _am_ God!"

As if we didn't know that your ego that was so massive after you committed gimmick infringement against Jesus by calling yourself The King of Kings.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Bet Swagger gets taken out for someone else to take his place.

"Where's the Network?" chants? Perhaps I spoke to soon, maybe they haven't altered the crowd reactions at all.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:trips2 THE GOAT


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Trips on fire!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Trips just won the war there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Triple H with dat :buried

Never met a :buried he didn't love.

:trips


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Yeah keep taking shots at Daniel Bryan because you know.. You (WWE) completely fucked up his original injury diagnosis.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Cena leeching off the Bryan name. Bryan is still fucking over.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

"Captain B+" Triple H with zingers tonight :lmao :lmao


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Steph looking excellent tonight


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Crowd doesnt know to boo more, Cena or the Authority.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



birthday_massacre said:


> Yes they did LOL
> 
> You dont even know what you are talking about.
> 
> ...


hahaha coming from the kid


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

HHH and Steph in this opening segment :lmao


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Trips losing his shit!


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Stone Hot said:


> nope


Uhh. You're wrong, give it up.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

"Steph, preface your promo by sucking up to Cena dammit!!!" :vince2

Oh Vince.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

HHH :lmao


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:yes Still over

:HHH2 GOAT heel work


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:HHH2 'Where's Captain B+ today? Yes! Yes! Yes!'

:lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So DB is a B+ player but beat HHH, Cena, Orton and Batista in about a months time, what does that make them>


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ryback is fucking hilarious


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ah they blocked out Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Its going to be Cena vs the rest of the WWE at Survivor Series


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Cena looks like Ronald McDonald tonight


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I went many, many years without watching the product, but the very idea of HHH being positioned as a babyface at any point is his career seems ridiculous. That guy could turn Attila the Hun babyface.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

No he doesn't Cena already beat him like 5 times


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I'm no boot enthusiast but goddamn your legs look good in them Steph.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

My god these 2 just never shut up.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Triple H puts over Ziggler last Raw because he's trying to recruit him then this week makes fun of him because Ziggler rejected his offer. And he's getting "buried." You guys are hilarious.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Did he call them wagners or wankers


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

hahahahahaha cena is using english slang


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Steph and HHH are straight up trolls. :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Wankers, Cena is such a kiss ass :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

"RYBACK YOU HAVE THE OPPORTUNITY TO BE THE BIGGEST MONSTER THE WWE HAS EVER SEEN"

*camera cuts to sad Kane*


PERFECT!! :lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

DA BIG GUY


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

two wankers :lmao


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Cena with the cheap pop by using local slang. fpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Cena calling someone else a "wanker" is irony at its finest.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

HE SAID WANKERS

THAT'S A WORD WE USE

HERE TAKE ALL OUR CHEERS

-crowd


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Kennedyowns said:


> Did he call them wagners or wankers


Dunno, but i marked


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Why is the quality always so bad when they're in the UK? (Not the show, the audio/video)


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

LOL SEXUAL CHOCOLATE


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

"Wankers" :lmao :lmao :lmao

That's not PG


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

besides Rollins the authority team is a bunch of has beens


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Has there been a fair and balanced boss since 2002? 

Why does anybody even work there anymore?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Holy fuckin lol at the irony of cena's last line.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Sellout Kane :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



SalisburySuperkick said:


> Triple H puts over Ziggler last Raw because he's trying to recruit him then this week "buries him" because Ziggler rejected his offer. You guys are hilarious.


He buried Swagger way more than he did Ziggler. 

At least Ziggler got a whole little monologue, Swagger gets a "lel".


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Oh God, they gave Cena Hulkamania colors


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Sexual Chocolate :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Now name dropping Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Funny thing is, cena will end you too, jack. But for real. That momentum killer


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Its going to be Cena vs the rest of the WWE at Survivor Series


:supercena

Don't like the rest of WWE's chances.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Sellout Sexual Chocolate... Okay Cena I laughed. Just this one time.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:ti


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:mark: :mark: :mark: RYBACK IS AWESOMEEEEEEEE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

so they turn ryback heel after getting him popular again LOL
this stupid stupid company


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Fucking stupid. Ryback's going nowhere now.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

RYBACK HEEL TURN


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Well that baby face run didn't last long.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

fpalm


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:ti


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

LOL sexual chocolate...there is nothing sexual about that chocolate.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

That was a good opening segment.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So Ryback is heel again? WTF


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Steph is so awesome :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Well I can bet a lot of people are gonna be looping Steph screaming "do it with me now. Yes. Yes. Yes" while alone in their rooms.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Wow you guys literally have a problem with every single thing that Cena does. Ofocurse hes going to use UK slang when he is in the UK. Gosh


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

How in the fuck did Ryback manage to stay over after everything he went through


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

The Big Guy :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I actually chuckled when Cena said "sexual chocolate" (Y)


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

He'll probably turn face again at the end and join Team Cena


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Steph just got very more pregnant in just a week. 

HHH wants a boy!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Lol why the NOs crowd? Confused much?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ryback going to go back to having weekly bullying segments?


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

my fucking god, ryback heel turn


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

STUPID


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ryback :banderas


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

WWE gonna bury Ryback again. fpalm


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Tommy-V said:


> Steph is so awesome :lol





Phillies3:16 said:


> Well I can bet a lot of people are gonna be looping Steph screaming "do it with me now. Yes. Yes. Yes" while alone in their rooms.


I absolutely love her. She was the best part of the opening segment for me.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:lol

Well that didn't last long. Serves Ryback right for out-popping Cena I guess.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



kariverson said:


> Lol why the NOs crowd? Confused much?


They don't know who to boo more.

:lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



hou713 said:


> Why is the quality always so bad when they're in the UK? (Not the show, the audio/video)


Because it's prerecorded, the audio's edited to muffle the worst of the crowd chants (and make it sound like people are cheering more than booing), the picture quality's a bit blurry so they can stop you focusing on crowd signs so much.

WWE propaganda 101


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Steph was appreciating "The Big Guy" a little too much, methinks.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Clearly Cole is so used to saying live it's just became part of his speech. Next, live on raw.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I'm liking the booking of Ryback thus far.

I hope he turns on the authority at the end of the night and joins Team Cena. Hes over as hell right now.


----------



## MaxtheAwesomeDude (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



TripleG said:


> Has there been a fair and balanced boss since 2002?
> 
> Why does anybody even work there anymore?


Teddy Long might have been the most fair, but man I don't know.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Captain Edd said:


> So Ryback is heel again? WTF


WWFuckery at its finest


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Steph yelling gave me a boner ya'll.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I don't think I was paying attention. Did Ryback join team Authority? I thought he was being neutral.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ryback will probably join Team Cena after their match later on tonight.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Awesome opening segment. :mark: DA BIG GUY is back!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ryback will still join Cena at the end.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ryback's obviously not turning he heel. Why else would he say he wasn't afraid of the Authority? Just watch him turn on them later.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

They should of broke out a "Where's our $9.99" chant... Missed opportunity Liverpool..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

That segment was all over the place, but okay.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ryback will join Cena before it's said and done.....I hope that's not a permanent heel turn. He's a baby face damnit!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> WWFuckery at its finest



Sure is, he probably turns face again at the end of the show :russo


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

That was a great opening :lmao. I hope people watched it instead of reading it, HHH and Steph were fucking awesome. The Big Guy is super over :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

They brought Ryback back as a face just to immediately turn him heel?

That's a very WWE thing to do... Give the fans what they want and then immediately take it away.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



KINGPIN said:


> Steph was appreciating "The Big Guy" a little too much, methinks.


EVERYBODY LOVES THE BIG GUY


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

When the fuck was Ryback a face?
Wasn't rybaxel a heel team


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Why hate the fact that Ryback is heel? (if he is) Aren't the heels the actual faces anyway?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

did they really give Rollins a jobber intro


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



birthday_massacre said:


> WWFuckery at its finest


STOOPID!!!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Knew the beatles would be mentioned about 10 times throughout the night.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Jobber entrance, too. fpalm

Oooh, his hair looks nice, though.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Rollins' troll smile. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

The crowd humming swaggers music :banderas


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I remember when the fans use to hum that theme whenever Cesaro would come out.

Those were good times.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



SP103 said:


> They should of broke out a "Where's our $9.99" chant... Missed opportunity Liverpool..


They were chanting 'Where's our Network' for most of that opening promo


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

We the People..not so over here...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



KINGPIN said:


> Steph was appreciating "The Big Guy" a little too much, methinks.


*Maybe she wants to know just how big he really is. :maisie*


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Funny to hear British people chanting "We The People"


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



birthday_massacre said:


> WWFuckery at its finest


The #WWFuckery meme carrying on one year strong.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Lmao at the crowd humming Swaggers music.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

It's Swagger! 

I'm changing the channel.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I don't think Ryback is necessarily a heel yet...he didn't celebrate with the authority afterwards, or attack any of them, but he would've gotten jumped if he attacked any of them...He could just be a Cena hater lol.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Jamie Noble chants :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Are they saying 

This is awful? :vince4


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

If in fact this is legit and not a swerve by the end of the night (which I think it is), then I have no doubt this has been done in order to keep Ryback's popularity at bay in order to force Reigns even more and prevent another forced hand. I have no doubt. I don't get it though considering Vince loves mass monsters, and Ryback is the biggest mass monster on the roster aside from maybe Big E and Ryback is so over. That said, I still think it is a swerve.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Superkick said:


> The #WWFuckery meme carrying on one year strong.


YUP things never change in the WWE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So Cena makes allies with the racist bigot? 

Nice to know he picks morally sound friends, right?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Why is Swagger so pale? :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

We The People Chants


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



KINGPIN said:


> Steph was appreciating "The Big Guy" a little too much, methinks.


I'm sure she's gotten bored of taking the game at night. she wants some of THE BIG GUY now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So Swagger on team Cena....interesting

Well Cena's team has a solid coach now to!

:lol "We the People" is over in England of all places? Little ironic


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Haaaaaaaaaa £6.31


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Sazer Ramon said:


> Funny to hear British people chanting "We The People"


Zeb says "I want every Real Englishman" at house shows. :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



WrestlingOracle said:


> I have no doubt this has been done in order to keep Ryback's popularity at bay in order to force Reigns even more and prevent another forced hand. I have no doubt. I don't get it though considering Vince loves mass monsters, and Ryback is the biggest mass monster on the roster aside from maybe Big E and Ryback is so over. That said, I still think it is a swerve.


Reigns is being positioned as the future face of the company. Vince would bury the entire roster to get him over. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if he does just that in 2015.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

WEED


THE PEOPLE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Commercial right in the middle of a :rollins2 match. How fucking dare they.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Great to see Swagger getting a renewed push by being put into such a major match.

English folks saying "We The People!" = Top lel


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



TromaDogg said:


> They were chanting 'Where's our Network' for most of that opening promo


Ahh My bad... I had it on mute while the yellow ballsack was yapping away for most of it..


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> Why is Swagger so pale? :lmao


No television for a month.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> Zeb says "I want every Real Englishman" at house shows. :lol[/QUOT
> 
> Does he really? That would be great


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WrestlingOracle said:


> If in fact this is legit and not a swerve by the end of the night (which I think it is), then I have no doubt this has been done in order to keep Ryback's popularity at bay in order to force Reigns even more and prevent another forced hand. I have no doubt. I don't get it though considering Vince loves mass monsters, and Ryback is the biggest mass monster on the roster aside from maybe Big E and Ryback is so over. That said, I still think it is a swerve.



If the Ryback heel turn isn't a swerve then this is the exact reason why the WWE is turning him heel again right away


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> Why is Swagger so pale? :lmao


*Doing his best Paige since they are in England. *


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Sazer Ramon said:


> Does he really? That would be great


http://instagram.com/p/vMWPY5Obmj/

:lel



DarkStark said:


> *Doing his best Paige since they are in England. *


Dat lack of sunlight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Ahh My bad... I had it on mute while the yellow ballsack was yapping away for most of it..



This was WAY funnier than it should've been :maury


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I hear JBL chants.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I love hwo they turned the random chants into something they do just to annoy the heels.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I hear JBL chants.


I thought so lol.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Michael Cole chants fpalm


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I hear JBL chants.


And Jerry.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Uh Oh are we going to get Zeb vs "The Cruiser Weight Division"


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I hate it when JBL turns heel for 20 minutes and after that goes right back to screaming FLYING USO MAGGLE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Jerry Lawler calls JBL closed minded?!?!? 

Dude, you practically double as the babyface cheering section.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

"We the people" would have been boo'ed in Canada ...come on England! lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Lawler quote of the night

"I'd try to read your mind....














but the print's too small"

:kobe


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Not enough time to edit out chants.

I don't mind Swagger getting pushed into the SS match on Team Cena but he's just been floating for a couple months. Seems like typical WWE on the fly booking.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why is the UK chanting we the people?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



World's Best said:


> Lawler quote of the night
> 
> "I'd try to read your mind....
> but the print's too small"
> :kobe


Vintage King :cole


:maury :lawler


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



finalnight said:


> Why is the UK chanting we the people?


Good question, you'd think they would be the last people to do it over there.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



finalnight said:


> Why is the UK chanting we the people?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

The fact that such an smarky crowd is booing him, and rooting for his opponent is a testament to how great Seth is as a heel. Punk had to beg for heat in the UK with cheap comments and such. Seth doesn't even have to talk.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

LOLSwagger


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



finalnight said:


> Why is the UK chanting we the people?




http://www.we-the-people.org.uk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Wow, that curbstomp was so matter of fact.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



finalnight said:


> Why is the UK chanting we the people?


 :trips3 They are B+ players


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Swagger isn't making it to Survivor Series by the looks of it.


EDIT: ahh maybe he will after all


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

ROLLINS :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

BACK UP OL'MAN


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Seth better watch out "Dirty Dutch" would end him


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Curbstomp is a legit as fuck finisher


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:rollins2 "You wanna join Team Cena?"

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

THAT MAN IS A WAR VETERAN SHOW SOME RESPECT DAMNIT :jr


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



finalnight said:


> Why is the UK chanting we the people?


Because the chant is over?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:rollins2

Dat modern day showstopper.

:mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Them threatening Zeb was a nice touch.

They're really not being kind to Swagger tonight, are they? You think they'd be more generous otherwise what's the point of putting him in the ME?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Should have curb stomped Zeb too :mark: 

Curb Stomp is just too awesome.


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I'm normally not rooting for babyfaces, but I really can't stand the authority and can't believe that they made Ryback join them.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Captain Edd said:


> THAT MAN IS A WAR VETERAN SHOW SOME RESPECT DAMNIT :jr


Ahhh Shut up JR, Enjoy the beating :lawler


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Promoting the Network in a crowd full of people that don't have it and can't hear you.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*










jfc fpalm


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



wkc_23 said:


> BACK UP OL'MAN


I laughed. :lol

And that curb stomp was legit. The MVP of RAW brings it again for another week.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Do you think they put Mercury and Noble with Rollins to make him look tall?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:mark:

Double. Curb. Stomp. 

:mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Too bad the UK doesn't get to see the WWE Championship, I guess we never do either.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> jfc fpalm


:maury

I'm sorry. I'm sorry. I'm so-

:aryalol

That's just fucking terrible.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Markus123 said:


> Do you think they put Mercury and Noble with Rollins to make him look tall?


Doesn't really do much of anything when he's wrestling 6'6ish Swagger.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> jfc fpalm


Swags got swept.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*










Curb Stomp is legit :mark:


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Curb Stomp is legit as shit. They should have doctors check on everyone that eats one.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



LKRocks said:


> The fact that such an smarky crowd is booing him, and rooting for his opponent is a testament to how great Seth is as a heel. Punk had to beg for heat in the UK with cheap comments and such. Seth doesn't even have to talk.


There was still some ultimo smarks chanting "lets go rollins" inbetween the "we the people" chants. Still pretty impressive.


----------



## EdgeHead 4 Life (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Resev is the US champ? Wow I care so little about that belt I don't even notice title changes.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:maury And people say their forcing Reigns.This guy is Orton 2.0.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> jfc fpalm


At this point they're just doing it for spite.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Pip-Man said:


> :maury *And people say their forcing Reigns.*This guy is Orton 2.0.


Cause they are.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



KuritaDavion said:


> At this point they're just doing it for spite.


They have to be punishing him or something. It's ridiculous.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Looks like is Ambrose/Bray time. :mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> jfc fpalm


Dean Ambrose record against Rollins mustn't be much better.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Wyatt healed Rowan by making him fixated on random objects?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Pip-Man said:


> :maury And people say their forcing Reigns.This guy is Orton 2.0.


Must be a heel thing? 

Rollins is clearly as much of a golden boy as Reigns is, but I feel if he were a face he'd have more haters despite being so talented.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Bray Wyatt :banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



KINGPIN said:


> Cause they are.


*And they AREN'T forcing Rollins? Don't be a hypocrite.*


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



KINGPIN said:


> Cause they are.


True,but at least Reigns is over :ti


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:ambrose


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Is ambrose talking about a match or sex lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Awkward TNA talking to nobody promo.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Who is ambrose talking to?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Rollins is a talented wrestler, the best on the current roster, so he should be pushed.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *And they AREN'T forcing Rollins? Don't be a hypocrite.*


Not saying they aren't. :draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Pip-Man said:


> True,but at least Reigns is over :ti


Who are you suggesting isn't over?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Well if it ain't Michael C Hall Kane. 

Dexter Kane.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

KANE INTERFERENCE CONFIRMED.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Pip-Man said:


> True,but at least Reigns is over :ti


What in blue hell are you talking about? Reigns is over, yes, but so is Rollins. He's the most legit heel they have.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Natecore said:


> Awkward TNA talking to nobody promo.


Nahh. They have sneaky TMZ style awkward promo's.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I'm getting Heidenreich/Snitsky vibes here.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:cole Survivor Series....FREE to everyone around the world who signs up for the WWE Network this month....apart from our UK viewers who can order it for £15 on Sky Box Office


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ryback's face during Kane talking.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Rollins is a talented wrestler, the best on the current roster, so he should be pushed.


Well you see they've got their sights on another rising star. Kid goes by the name of Cena. John Cena that is. Maybe you've heard of him?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Whenever I see Kane now 










:haha


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

This raw has been slow. I am excited for Cena vs Ryback though because it's unpredictable, unlike the Swagger vs Rollins match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Pip-Man said:


> True,but at least Reigns is over :ti


stop using the term "over" when you clearly don't know what the fuck it means...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Natecore said:


> Awkward TNA talking to nobody promo.


The WWE really isn't doing Ambrose any favors. I stopped paying attention to the promo half way through.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



JerMGray1 said:


> This raw has been slow. I am excited for *Cena vs Ryback *though because it's unpredictable, unlike the Swagger vs Rollins match.


Oh yeah. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Once the Authority disbands, I wonder what Kane's new gimmick would be? 

Chef Kane?
Dancing Kane?
Groundskeeper Kane?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

oh man, I think that ambrose segment got filmed at smackdown last week  ... i hope that's not all, it would be a sin, if they can get ziggler up from bournemouth and kane, they can surely get Ambrose up. I would kill to hear his live pop over here  

Oh i love the big guy too lol


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Reigns is only over to the casuals. The IWC hates him. I don't like him either.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



SalisburySuperkick said:


> What in blue hell are you talking about? Reigns is over, yes, but so is Rollins. He's the most legit heel they have.


Don't mind him, Reigns is out so he gotta complain :duck

Force Push, Seth is ready for the push he is getting. He cuts lengthy promos and has lengthy matches. While Reigns is limited to a few words and limited to multi man matches or squashed :lel. Who's more read and who isn't?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> Oh yeah. The suspense is killing me.


:ti


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So they curbstomped Orton out until Survivor Series so he could go star in a movie. A movie, in which the original film whose by viewed only by all 9 men who have seen it on Netflix after watching every single porno video on the internet is more important that wrestling. 

Fantastic WWE. Priorities-you're right on the ball. fpalm


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I'm gonna see Ambrose and Jericho vs Wyatt and Kane tomorrow at Smackdown. 5th row, should be cool; except for Kane.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ambrose and Wyatt need to form a tag team immediately after their blowoff match. *Dirty Buzzards*. Hope their in-ring chemistry is as good as these promos.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Somebody is over in her home country.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Remember when R Truth started smoking inside a building in the UK Raw in 2011? :maury


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ah Paige <3


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



KINGPIN said:


> Not saying they aren't. :draper2


I would say they are not. Theyre pushing him...which they should because hes super gifted.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> Who are you suggesting isn't over?


I think you know...



SalisburySuperkick said:


> What in blue hell are you talking about? Reigns is over, yes, but so is Rollins. He's the most legit heel they have.


Being over = Getting a reaction,making people care and invest.Rollins is riding the SHIELD break up harder than Reigns is riding there music and jumpsuit.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Paige is waifu material.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Omg this lighting actually made Paige look even whiter!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Sith Rollins said:


> Don't mind him, Reigns is out so he gotta complain :duck
> 
> Force Push, Seth is ready for the push he is getting. He cuts lengthy promos and has lengthy matches. While Reigns is limited to a few words and limited to multi man matches or squashed :lel. Who's more read and who isn't?


I think you mean reaaaaaaadeeeeehhhhhh.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I'm not one to usually go crazy over Paige but those fishnets :yum:


----------



## EdgeHead 4 Life (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Paige is losing tonight... WWE booking that's why.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

*I'm glad Paige FINALLY started coming out on TV in her shirt. It looks really cool with her new getup.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Pip-Man said:


> I think you know...
> 
> 
> 
> Being over = Getting a reaction,making people care and invest.*Rollins is riding the SHIELD break up harder than Reigns is riding there music and jumpsuit*.


You just proved yourself wrong.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Paige's skin is like Milk


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Oh wow that is really petty giving me negative rep for saying I was excited for the main event. Some people.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

King seems a little more on point tonight.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Paige as hot as she is needs some Teeth Whitener.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Paige is whiter than Sheamus!


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Paige is :bahgawd


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

dat sexy pin


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Happy. Birthday Hugh Morris!

Also I prefer Alicia Fox to Paige in every way.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Paige is like Milk oh man! :woolcock


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Paige is awesome. I wish they would give her a proper push. When did she stop being friends with Fox?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

i like dat pin


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Paige is a weird mix of orange and pale white tonight.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Joseph92 said:


> Paige is whiter than Sheamus!


Pale is a good look for women. Awful for men. :fact


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So Russev beat Sheamus for the belt.

Yawn..


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

What are you guys even arguing about. All three Shield members are getting a god damn push. Forced or not forced is all dependent on whether you like the wrestler or not.

Seth has been booked to near perfect, Roman's booking is hit and miss and Dean's booking is probably the least in terms of choices they make with him. But they're all getting a push with Seth surely getting the biggest and most consistent of the 3.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol US title victory party in England


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Sith Rollins said:


> Don't mind him, Reigns is out so he gotta complain :duck
> 
> Force Push, Seth is ready for the push he is getting. He cuts lengthy promos and has lengthy matches. While Reigns is limited to a few words and limited to multi man matches or squashed :lel. Who's more read and who isn't?


Are you implying I give enough of a fuck to complain? Don't make go Jedi on your ass :maury


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Paige with that CM Punk skip.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Paige is fucking gorgeous!!!!!!!

*lights up cigarette*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Pretty cool of Paige to rock part of the Union Jack on the tips of her boots. bama

Oh snap, it's our new U.S.(S.R.) Champion! :mark:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

No politics in WWE? :ti


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



JerMGray1 said:


> Oh wow that is really petty giving me negative rep for saying I was excited for the main event. Some people.


You salty?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

ZANGIEF SHOWING DAT US BELT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

"There is no such thing as politics in the WWE" 

That might be the most sarcastically meta thing they've ever said on this show.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So how many of ya'll would pay for a bra and panties match between Lana and Steph?


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Lana is hotter than Paige though.:homer


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I think at first Rusev was about to call out Steph, but then he was like, that sounds pretty hot.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I hope Rusev joins Team Authority and then floors everyone in the match before leaving.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

"There's no such thing as politics in the WWE?"

.............. 

"I scratch your back and You scratch mines?"

Ha! It I stab you back and leave you hanging.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Steph just oozing irony every time she talks. Lana in tears.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

MOTHER RUSSIA WILL ROLL ALL OVER ENGLAND TONIGHT. ENJOY YOUR TEA WHILE YOU CAN.


----------



## EdgeHead 4 Life (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> So how many of ya'll would pay for a bra and panties match between Lana and Steph?


Steph is a nice looking lady but for some reason I wouldn't want to see that match with her in it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> So how many of ya'll would pay for a bra and panties match between Lana and Steph?


I'd pay...$9.99.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



SalisburySuperkick said:


> Pale is a good look for women. Awful for men. :fact


pale is the best for both

#feelsgood


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> So how many of ya'll would pay for a bra and panties match between Lana and Steph?


:stephenA3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



World's Best said:


> You salty?


Come on, man! That Cena/Ryback match is so unpredictable!

:lmao


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

How dare that he/she speak to Lana that way!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> So how many of ya'll would pay for a bra and panties match between Lana and Steph?


I'd pay $9.99 to see it. :cole :jbl :lawler


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Oh, and I can't wait for tonight's main event. Ryback is the only guy that "can't wrestle" and still entertains me. The guy is hilarious with his mannerism


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Pastor Woods.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Dat boy sure is good


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

the pope d'angelo dinero is back


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Who's Xavier Woods meant to be ripping off? Ernest Miller or Reverend D'von Dudley?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

What in the world is WWE doing with him? He's not Kirk Franklin.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

What is this fucking promo? Do they need Soul brother Black music guy? How Did "what's up" go over. Use that as a measuring stick WWE..


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Poor Xavier.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Shuck n' jive, boy. Shuck n' jive.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Mandango


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Woods will never get over. He just doesn't strike me as anything more than a low carder.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Another dancing gimmick? 

Adam Rose, Fandango, Emma just not doing it for the WWE?


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



SalisburySuperkick said:


> Pale is a good look for women. Awful for men. :fact


It's just fine for both. Just look at some male models, they look fine.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



TromaDogg said:


> Who's Xavier Woods meant to be ripping off? Ernest Miller or Reverend D'von Dudley?


A combination of both?


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Xavier burying himself deeper with every promo.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:vince5 They will no longer be The Authority....they will be THE NEW CORPORATION!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Can't wait for Ernest Miller's son to debut.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Shuck n' jive, boy. Shuck n' jive.


:vince5

Those stereotypes.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Triple H scoffing at Ziggler


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

His back


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

God I hate that fucking Cena Poster!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Gojira_Shinigami said:


> Lana is hotter than Paige though.:homer


I agree. Way hotter.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

dawwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



thingstoponder said:


> It's just fine for both. Just look at some male models, they look fine.


I agree, but there's pale and then there's super pale. That's what Sheamus is. Maybe it's just his face combined with everything else that bothers me.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



SalisburySuperkick said:


> Pale is a good look for women. Awful for men. :fact


BS. Pale is sexy on women!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Lana :lenny


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Oh Russev, we love you.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

WE COULD'VE BEEN SOMEBODY


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Shuck n' jive, boy. Shuck n' jive.


It's sad to see.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

IT'S TIME. IT'S TIME. IT'S ZANGIEF TIME


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Don't say "Undefeated" when he's LOST A FUCKING MATCH. Get it straight for fuckballs sake.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

NEXT BONG RIP IS FOR THE US TITLE :lana


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

You'd think that to further fan the flames of Rusev's heat, they'd change the Union Jack on the sidetrons tonight to the Russian flag during his entrance, but whatever.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Olivia Pope said:


> I'd pay...$9.99.



Hell I would even pay the full $10


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

A New Day = Earnest The Cat Miller 2.0












Somebody call my momma. This fool is hijacking my character.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

A US Title win that actually feels deserved. 

Whoa!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Buzzard Follower said:


> BS. Pale is sexy on women!


That's what I said.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

DA COMRADE


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

The irony of giving Woods a black preacher/James Brown gimmick can't possibly be lost on this company, can it?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Paige with the biggest pop of the year for a diva twice now.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I'd kiss Lana's ass if she told me too.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



SalisburySuperkick said:


> Pale is a good look for women. Awful for men. :fact


Dude, thick pale man thighs are :banderas

And with freckles...:trips5

Whoops, you're talking about Sheamus, but I was picturing no-tan Swagger.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



SpeedStick said:


> His back


Probably.

I wish they actually would bring Elijah Burke back, with that gimmick as well...he was actually pretty good with it, just suffered from typical shitty TNA booking


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Nod that Steph and Trips are gonna break up kayfabe so Steph can take time off if she is pregnant?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

'Rusev is United States champion'

Err why do we care then?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

WHO R YA


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

WHO ARE YA?!? chant :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

They are only booing because they are not speaking German now, German rules!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Leon Knuckles said:


> NEXT BONG RIP IS FOR THE US TITLE :lana


That bong rip will take you to a higher place than the US Title will for anyone in WWE.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

"Superiority over the US"

*Cheers*

LMAO


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

This is the true Mother Russia.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Joe Hendry's Russian accent :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

If they put Obama on the screen, would he get cheered or booed?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

That dude's Russian accent is shit.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

putin is a mark


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

This guy looks like hes here to replace the Miz


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

LOOK AT FUCKING PUTIN ON TITANTRON. THIS SHIT IS GOLDEN


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I love that the WHAT chant lives on. Thats why Austin is the GOAT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

This is so bad. No one cares.


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Whether is Sheamus to stop this?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> That dude's Russian accent is shit.



No shit, is it that hard to find an actual Russian for these segments?

Those Budget cuts :banderas


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Russia does have a good anthem. :draper2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:HA If the American national anthem got interrupted, people would get so asshurt.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I am inspired.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Will Russia take Micheal Vick to help eliminate the stray dog issue for the 2032 Moscow Olympics?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Sheamus is so pissed off that he lost fair and square!!! 

There's your role model kids.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



HHHbkDX said:


> If they put Obama on the screen, would he get cheered or booed?


For the fun of it, booed. But I don't see many Brits having a problem with Obama really.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

lol. The minut JR says that Rusev is not a great heel because he isnt a coward (among other things), they make him look a bit cowardly there.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

*Is it true that "Putin" Is Russian for, "I fucked your wife on horseback?"*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



LKRocks said:


> IT'S TIME. IT'S TIME. IT'S ZANGIEF TIME


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

I actually like the russian theme


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Holy shit. Are Rusev's segments supposed to be so fucking funny?

That fucking picture of Putin's face they show on the tron. The hilariously fake accents. He's like a parody you'd see in a sitcom showing a generic fereign heel wrestler.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



gaz0301 said:


> For the fun of it, booed. But I don't see many Brits having a problem with Obama really.


Nah, we don't mind Obama really. He'd get booed by a large live crowd just for the sake of trolling the Americans though :lol


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

The weekly destruction of someone by Rusev has become one of the coolest things on Raw at the moment. Who can stop him? Haha, who cares!?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



LKRocks said:


> Holy shit. Are Rusev's segments supposed to be so fucking funny?
> 
> That fucking picture of Putin's face the show on the tron. The hilariously fake accents. He's like a parody you'd see in a sitcom showing a generic fereign heel wrestler.


All that's missing i a bottle of Vodka.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I fucking Hate Cena,


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Shut the fuck up Cena


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Putin is a troll lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

It just HAD to be Cena giving props to the troops in this video?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Gojira_Shinigami said:


> I fucking Hate Cena,


Embrace it...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So Sheamus is the heel here? :draper2

No wait he just should be heel, my bad


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I am happy that Sheamus is no longer SuperSheamus.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Trifektah said:


> It just HAD to be Cena giving props to the troops in this video?


It's like this is the Twilight Zone era for WWE. I just don't get it.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

For some reason, I care about this match.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

DO IT FOR PUTIN


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



sweeten16 said:


> Nod that Steph and Trips are gonna break up kayfabe so Steph can take time off if she is pregnant?


Its possible but Steph is 38 and after 35 the potential for complications skyrockets.


----------



## Bellas (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Mentioning Veterans Day in the United States whilst in the UK...Umm...we also had a day like that...the other day...could have mentioned it....ok no...fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> It just HAD to be Cena giving props to the troops in this video?



Well he was the original Marine in the movie series, I guess :draper2


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

LOL did you read the russian Fan tweet???


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Really? Is Stephanie pregnant? Is that why it's possible the authority breaks up?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

All I ask for is Sheamus to lose clean as a whistle, and I'm talking about in general. Not just this match.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bellas said:


> Mentioning Veterans Day in the United States whilst in the UK...Umm...we also had a day like that...the other day...could have mentioned it....ok no...fpalm


I think they mentioned the UK's veteran day earlier in the show


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

LKRocks said:


> DO IT FOR PUTIN



Embrace The Putin :lana


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Holy shit, Rusev is my favorite comedy character in like, a decade. Look at this motherfucker. Just imagine him at night. Lana with her head on his chest, as he dreams of Vladimir Putin patting him on the head and congratulating him on his success.


----------



## Bellas (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



DashingRKO said:


> I think they mentioned the UK's veteran day earlier in the show


Ok Fair enough if so - didnt recall it.


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Sheamus Looks like abraham from the Walking dead


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Lawler getting a stern talking-to during the commercial break for admitting that Rusev is Bulgarian.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So the WWE tries to up subscriptions by putting an exclusive match on the network after Raw, but then gives us the same match next week on Raw?

:vince$


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

this match bores me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

WE WANT LANA


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



BossRyder said:


> Sheamus Looks like abraham from the Walking dead



Except a million times less badass.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Man, Vladimir Putin must be watching this. Can you imagine how proud he must be? Rusev is the true hero of the Russian Federation.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



BossRyder said:


> Sheamus Looks like abraham from the Walking dead


I wa thinking that last night watching the newest episode lol


----------



## Sheamaker (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bellas said:


> Mentioning Veterans Day in the United States whilst in the UK...Umm...we also had a day like that...the other day...could have mentioned it....ok no...fpalm


Was the same last year, was on Armistice Day, in the UK and we got the US troop stuff, who I have full respect for but no mention of their greatest allie the UK on their own remembrance when they are filming from there.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Where are the Lana chants?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



wkc_23 said:


> WE WANT LANA


I know I do :moyes1


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Rusev is so damn athletic.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

RUSEV JUST DID ZANGIEF'S DOUBLE SPIN LARIAT


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I thought JBL hated Rusev?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



JerMGray1 said:


> Really? Is Stephanie pregnant? Is that why it's possible the authority breaks up?


:HHH2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Leave it to Lawler of all people to be the one to state that Rusev is really Bulgarian and is merely representing Russia. As much as I fucking hate you King, you deserve a +1 for actually referencing his pre-Russian Hero gimmick.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bellas said:


> Mentioning Veterans Day in the United States whilst in the UK...Umm...we also had a day like that...the other day...could have mentioned it....ok no...fpalm


with an irishman, a bulgarian and a russian in the arena


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



TromaDogg said:


> Nah, we don't mind Obama really. He'd get booed by a large live crowd just for the sake of trolling the Americans though :lol


Glad to hear it! haha I'm Glasweigan but wasn't sure how England feel about Obama. Personally no issue with the guy. Putin, however, I sometimes think is on Kim jong levels of crazy.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



gaz0301 said:


> Putin, however, I sometimes think is on Kim jong levels of crazy.


YOU TALKING SHIT ABOUT MY HUSBANDO?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Kind of a shame they are editing out the Lana's asscheeks chants out. Would've been the best part of this match, tbh.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



BossRyder said:


> Sheamus Looks like abraham from the Walking dead


And Eugene looks like Eugene!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

This exchanging of blows is FUCKING BRILLIANT!!!! Love Sheamus and love this match!!!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

k MNF is over, RAW time


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



LKRocks said:


> RUSEV JUST DID ZANGIEF'S DOUBLE SPIN LARIAT


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

This boring ass shit is still going on?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



A-C-P said:


> So the WWE tries to up subscriptions by putting an exclusive match on the network after Raw, but then gives us the same match next week on Raw?
> 
> :vince$


Could be trying to pacify the UK crowd who wouldn't have been able to watch it last week without a fake US account :draper2


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Crowd chanting "You sold out" to the hot dog vendor


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I'm just not feeling this match.


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

BTW is Eugene now dead?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

What the fuck were the crowd looking at.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Who sold out?


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I just want to say that Sheamus fucking sucks and that I've enjoyed very few of his appearances ever.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

UK crowds are fucking crazy :lol


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I wonder what chest size Rusevs' tights are?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I'm just not feeling this match.



It is moving REALLY slow


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



The General said:


> Who sold out?


chanting it at the security confiscating signs.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



brian8448 said:


> I just want to say that Sheamus fucking sucks and that I've enjoyed very few of his appearances ever.


im with you on this one

at least he isn't in the title picture anymore


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

ECW


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



HHHbkDX said:


> This boring ass shit is still going on?


They had to edit out the "Lana's asscheeks" chant out, right?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Match is kinda dragging.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

ECW chant? Lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



A-C-P said:


> It is moving REALLY slow


Lack of chemistry, imho, because both men are capable at moving at fast paces and jiving at a better tandem than this.

Even their post-RAW match was better than this.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

OLE! chants. :dance


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



LKRocks said:


> Crowd chanting "You sold out" to the hot dog vendor


If what I've read/heard is correct, they're chanting 'You sold out' at the security staff who are going around confiscating people's signs :lol


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

LOL fucking Sheamus botches the hold.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Damn the crowd really hate this match


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

These two are beating the hell out of each other.

And these British fans are ass holes.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

SAMI ZAYN ALREADY OVER


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Markus123 said:


> chanting it at the security confiscating signs.


Good job by the fans. Can't they just tape every show in the UK?


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Markus123 said:


> chanting it at the security confiscating signs.



Wow that's stupid to take signs just because they say things that they don't like.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol a crowd full of Brits doesn't care about a match between an Irishman and a Russian for the US title


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

END THIS SHIT


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> Kind of a shame they are editing out the Lana's asscheeks chants out. Would've been the best part of this match, tbh.


Definitely would have been a highlight of the night for sure.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Kind of a plodding match, long just for the sake of being long to fill time.


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



A-C-P said:


> :lol a crowd full of Brits doesn't care about a match between an Irishman and a Russian for the US title


I can see why


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> They had to edit out the "Lana's asscheeks" chant out, right?


Looks like they edited the botched spot and the 'You fucked up!' chant out as well


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Well...okay then


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Man the comments so bad they knew what sheamus will do before sheamus even knew it lol


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

It's great how good we are at doing everything, FORZA LPOOL.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Damn, that took a half hour. Not the worst match or anything, but this is clearly a throwaway Raw.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Sheamus joining Team "Cena Leeches" then?


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Seamus standing right outside the ring staring at the ref with the count at 8...


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

right before lana ass they cut to sheamus' face


troll'd


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Shamus is gassed.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This match dragged on for too long.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TromaDogg said:


> Looks like they edited the botched spot and the 'You fucked up!' chant out as well



Does that really surprise you?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Well, at least that shit is over with. Hate both of these characters, tbh. Bland as fuck.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

That was a pretty eh match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Felt like that match lasted an hour or something. Really boring stuff.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Sheamus was sweating like crazy


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Amazing match. Damn so good. I believed every single blow, kick, punch, and slam. 

Sheamus looks like he was going through hell. Easily the most vulnerable big man in pro wrestling.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



LKRocks said:


> YOU TALKING SHIT ABOUT MY HUSBANDO?


Due to fear of the Russian invasion and potential soviet spies reading this in future...

I much love Putin. He is a great man. I look forward to his might leadership. Thank you Vlad.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



BossRyder said:


> BTW is Eugene now dead?


:what


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Jericho will be on Raw tonight!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Rather watch him wrestle a bear instead of watching this match.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

inb4 piped cena cheers


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



A-C-P said:


> Does that really surprise you?


Not in the slightest. I posted that more for the benefit of anybody who hasn't read the spoilers.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



JerMGray1 said:


> Sheamus was sweating like crazy


Probably been on the piss! (getting drunk)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Stad said:


>



:maury so does this apply for all 4 members of the upcoming Team "Cena Leeches"


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

And they didn't edit out anything. They kept the clover leaf spot and the you fucked up chants...even when not putting on the submission is perfectly acceptable there. 

Not saying the E doesn't but they didn't for that match.


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Buzzard Follower said:


> Probably been on the piss! (getting drunk)


As an Irishman I'm sure he has been haha. I'm not racist though, I'm irish.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Holy fuck Rusev is awesome. Putin must be so proud.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Stad said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Natecore said:


> And they didn't edit out anything. They kept the clover leaf spot and the you fucked up chants...even when not putting on the submission is perfectly acceptable there.
> 
> Not saying the E doesn't but they didn't for that match.


They did for the "Lana's asscheek" chants.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

third mention of the beatles.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

awkward claps


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

How was Ambrose's promo btw?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Rusev has that "I have no idea what the fuck is happening" look :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Seth's team is full of boring meatheads.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

That picture of Kane cracks me up every time.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Russev just staring into space during that promo...

Thinking if he goes to IHOP he can get the 2X2X2 tripled to a 6X6X6


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Putin 'nevermind all this war with Ukraine and arguments with the west, get Lana on the phone I need to tell her what i think of Rusev joining team authority!'


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Steph buried putin


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Markus123 said:


> third mention of the beatles.


yay


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Now I know the authority is for sure winning. They aren't going to let superrusev get pinned or submitted.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> They did for the "Lana's asscheek" chants.


Understandable. Classless chant anyways. Easily her legs are her best feature.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:steph CRUSH!!!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Also, I must say that this show is much more enjoyable when you watch it high.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Stephanie's too much. And I love her for it.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Christ, everyone wants the Big D. :maury


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Omega_VIK said:


> How was Ambrose's promo btw?


Quite short so there better be more to come. However, I liked it. A lot of people on here didn't seem to like it but I did. Just hope that wasn't all there is.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Look at Putin's eyes he looking for Stephanie McMahon


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Rollins is the same height as Ryback, and some people think Rollins is too short.

:ti


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

England, SHIT ALL OVER THIS PLEASE


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

THE. BIG. GUY.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

It's


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

is their anyone on this planet that is interested in this fucking bull


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

matadors...


piss/store break


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Mommy wow I'm a big guy now.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

theyre not even attempting to sell ryback as actually following through on joining the authority.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

My mother feels the need to point out Los Matadores' penises every single time they come out and I have no idea how to reply.



ShowStopper said:


> Rollins is the same height as Ryback, and some people think Rollins is too short.
> 
> :ti


Ryback is like 6 feet, so that's really not that tall by WWE standards.


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

YEAH LOS JOBRADORES


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

It's so refreshing to see ryback be the focal point of the show, he deserves it. Let's hope they dont fuck this up again.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Why are these guys on my TV?


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> My mother feels the need to point out Los Matadores' penises every single time they come out and I have no idea how to reply.


Yeah they need to stuff or jock strap that up. It offends me every time I see it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Oh steph.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



mattheel said:


> theyre not even attempting to sell ryback as actually following through on joining the authority.


Yeah. He's joining team Fuckhead at the end of the night. fpalm


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> My mother feels the need to point out Los Matadores' penises every single time they come out and I have no idea how to reply.


Maybe try pointing out how well hung El Torito is instead? He's not known as 'The Bull' for nothing.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



mattheel said:


> theyre not even attempting to sell ryback as actually following through on joining the authority.


Who says he is? I'm getting a "not on the authority side but don't like Cena either" vibe.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

This Raw is starting to drag.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> My mother feels the need to point out Los Matadores' penises every single time they come out and I have no idea how to reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryback is like 6 feet, so that's really not that tall by WWE standards.


Point being, they never question Ryback's height.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

More3 Miz-Dow! Boom!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

GTFO Hornswoggle.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Oh god, that little shit is with them now too? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Oh fuck you WWE


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:lmao fuck


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Get this troll out of here. Now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Not really feeling Hornswoggle being with Miz and Mizdow.


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



HHHbkDX said:


> Yeah. He's joining team Fuckhead at the end of the night. fpalm


Is that a spoiler or a prediction?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I'm going to celebrate the day Hornswoggle dies.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

God i hate hornswaggle


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Why is WWE acting like we still care about Hornswoggle/El Torito stuff?


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Why is Hornswoggle a part of this...?


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Mizdow's gonna get a lot of love during this (hopefully) short match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

will the wWE ever wake up to see Sandow can be a huge star


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Just give Sandow all the titles already


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Chrome said:


> Not really feeling Hornswoggle being with Miz and Mizdow.


'm not feeling Hornswoggle on the WWE roster.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Best case scenario with Rybak:

Kane interferes. He goes mad. Destroys Kane. Destroys Cena. Gets DQ. Says I have nothing to do with this crap.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> I'm going to celebrate the day Hornswoggle dies.


Jesus, dude. :maury


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



JerMGray1 said:


> Is that a spoiler or a prediction?


Prediction. It wouldn't shock me in the slightest. WWE will hype it up as "RYBACK DID DA UNTINKABLE!!!!!!!!!!!?!?"


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

3 hour raw, thwagger and gents


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

probs should have read the spoilers
This shit has been pretty meh apart from that opening promo


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I hate to be a complainer, but the mizdow gimmick was perfect. No need to bring in hornswaggle...even if they had to counteract el torito...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:cole Los Matadores, having fun

...because that's what you should be doing in a wrestling match isn't it, right? fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> Point being, they never question Ryback's height.


He's also got like, what...90 lbs. on Rollins? 

Rollins is slender and not tall by WWE standards, that's why fans accent it and feel the need to point out his height.

BNB is slender as hell, but he's also one of the tallest guys on the roster, that's why people never feel the need to accent his thinness because he compensates in height.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Sazer Ramon said:


> God i hate hornswaggle


Well maybe you'll like Mizdowswoggle.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Like Balotelli :lol


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

couldn't figure out why the miz got a larger face pop than los matadors at first, but the`n i remembered everyone loves sandow.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Dat Sandow love. :dance2


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

A Miz-Dow Tag Title run would be gold.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bigg Hoss said:


> My mother feels the need to point out Los Matadores' penises every single time they come out and I have no idea how to reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryback is like 6 feet, so that's really not that tall by WWE standards.



She only does this for Los Matadores? Maybe she has a bull fighter fantasy?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Put mizdow in, bitch.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

was that a fucking joke, lawler, you asshole?


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

What demographic are they trying to appeal to with the midgets? Just red reels.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Dat pop for Mizdow :mark:


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

This match....is fucking brilliant :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Sandow/Miz need the tag titles. THese two are gold together


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Love how Sandow is outpopping everyone in this match. WWE needs to stop fucking around and push him already.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> He's also got like, what...90 lbs. on Rollins?
> 
> Rollins is slender and not tall by WWE standards, that's why fans accent it and feel the need to point out his height.
> 
> BNB is slender as hell, but he's also one of the tallest guys on the roster, that's why people never feel the need to accent his thinness because he compensates in height.


I don't see that many folks complain about Rollins weight, tbh, more so his height. He's plenty tall and big enough when you have guys like HBK, Bret Hart, and Chris Jericho as past stars. I think he's bigger than all three of those guys.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

The NO! chant lives! :duck

Loved how the only signs of life from the crowd during this match were exclusively for Sandow. 8*D


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



A-C-P said:


> She only does this for Los Matadores? Maybe she has a bull fighter fantasy?


They have the most obvious wiener bulges


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I like how Mizdow is more over than the Miz is.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Primo does not look happy


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

That match :clap


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Chrome said:


> Love how Sandow is outpopping everyone in this match. WWE needs to stop fucking around and push him already.


I miss his intellectual savior of the masses gimmick. It could have gone farther than it did.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Swagger out of Survivor Series and off WWE product indefinitely?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

FUCKING LOL! Trips little strut/dance!

Reminded me of this:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:trips3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:lol Trips


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:HA :HA :HA Haitch is amazing


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:lmao at HHH just snooping around listening in on the conversation.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:maury Trips


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

OMG HHH


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Troll H :hunter


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

HHH and Steph are definitely on the out. 


LOL Queen.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol Trolling H is the best


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Triple H is a great troll. I prefer his trolling skills to Cena's, tbh.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Is trips on coke tonight? :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

haha how can you not love HHH? :HHH2


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> Swagger out of Survivor Series and off WWE product indefinitely?


Is he? I missed the last 5 minutes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> Swagger out of Survivor Series and off WWE product indefinitely?


:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Trips is like fucking Monokuma, appearing out of nowhere and delivering bad news.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Oh, how I do love thee trolling H lol


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Trips is hilarious!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Triple H singing Queen.....hilarious.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I just can't stand Stephanie...but Trips has been great all night. :aryalol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> I'm going to celebrate the day Hornswoggle dies.


Spoken like a true #HEEL. :clap


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> Swagger out of Survivor Series and off WWE product indefinitely?



:lmao :lmao Poor Swagger. They probably didn't even tell him he was going to be mentioned as one of the participants.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Somebody gotta giff Triple H doing that


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> I'm going to celebrate the day Hornswoggle dies.


Do midgets have a shorter life expectancy? Eric the Actor from the Howard Stern Show died, and the midget they had before that Hank the Drunken Dwarf died.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

You could hear the crowd singing along with Trips. Great stuff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



gamegenie said:


> Do midgets have a shorter life expectancy? Eric the Actor from the Howard Stern Show died, and the midget they had before that Hank the Drunken Dwarf died.


I think they do actually, now that you mention it.

:hmm:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Not the eyes again!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

*WWE sure has an uncanny ability to ruin everyone's momentum. What kind of dumbfuck company goes out of their way to SABOTAGE their talents? Fuck you AND Hornswoggle.*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I'm here the show the Zone, I'm here to show the Zone!

Taz: I don't believe what I'm seeing. 
Tenay: What is Zolph Diggler doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

please tell me this isn't Brays new intro
this is awful


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Wow so Swagger is out? Gee.. he just can't catch a break after the weed bust.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Eye see you. :harper


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



wkc_23 said:


> :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


It's not really 'lol' worthy. This dumbass company is short as fuck on roster talent and they're PURPOSELY writing off an over face for WHAT reason? And screwing with his fans and getting our hopes up. fpalm

Ambrose/Ziggler fans ain't got no reason to bitch, because they're booked better than Swagger has been.

WWE is so fucking stupid, it's painful. And Survivor Series can kiss my ass because it looks like a steaming pile of fresh cow shit.



JerMGray1 said:


> Is he? I missed the last 5 minutes.


Yup.



HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao :lmao Poor Swagger. They probably didn't even tell him he was going to be mentioned as one of the participants.


I literally want to vomit on this RAW.



JerMGray1 said:


> Wow so Swagger is out? Gee.. he just can't catch a break after the weed bust.


It's beyond that. This company just fucking despise his guts or something and beyond that, really fucking hate his fans. They wouldn't tease us with him being in an ME and then writing him off tv for an undetermined amount of time unless they wanted to make us feel like shit.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

BUT I SEE YOU BOI


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Harper :mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Harper to take the IC title?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ziggler be all like "Ok then".


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

What was the purpose of that?!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ziggler about to carry the hell out of this match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

*Put Harper on Team Authority. It's so obvious. This would be great for his heel push.*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



gamegenie said:


> Do midgets have a shorter life expectancy? Eric the Actor from the Howard Stern Show died, and the midget they had before that Hank the Drunken Dwarf died.


:lol

Nah, Peter Dinklage, Warwick Davies, Kenny Baker and Verne Troyer have been around for ages now.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

sorry to hear, thwagger


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That's what he do!


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Zigs/Harper is going to be a sweet feud. We could have 5 or 6 decent storylines running at the same time in the near future.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Luke Harper to become the final member of Team Authority? (I don't buy this Ryback 'heel turn') then that develops into a feud with Ziggler ending in a match for the IC title at TLC?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:ziggler2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

*How do you expect Ziggler to carry Henry's fat ass? He's a great wrestler, not a miracle worker.*


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Im smelling a dq


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

How's Raw so far? Just came from work.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Dolph is just unreal. What the fuck did I just see?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

2011 Mark Henry should have broken this chump in half already.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ziggler nearly killed there.


----------



## Awesome Smark (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Jack Swagger should just go to the Indies where he belongs, He will be treated better there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



chargebeam said:


> How's Raw so far? *Just came from work*.



Sounds like you really enjoyed work.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Jesus, I swear TNA's camera guy is filming tonight. First Rollins with the curb stomp and now Ziggler with the superkick. All taken way too up close and at the wrong time.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



HHHbkDX said:


> 2011 Mark Henry should have broken this chump in half already.


Hell, 2006 Henry would do the same thing.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

‏@WWECreative_ish 1m1 minute ago

You can't confuse @HEELZiggler with the WWE Network because he sells really well. #RAWTonight

Ba Dum tish!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

What if at survivor series first 2 eliminated are rusev and cena by count out both head on strong then it 4v4 rollins wins orton strikes end of ppv 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Tbqh, I'd be fine if the team was just Cena and Ziggler vs the World. Cena is knocked out at the beggining of the match, and Zigger has to fend for himself.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

He just threw that chair at Zigglers face :maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

since the match is officially over can't Cena come down for the save now


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

*So are they gonna fine Henry for throwing the chair at Ziggler's head?*


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



chargebeam said:


> How's Raw so far? Just came from work.


average but a lot of the IWC hates it


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bigg Hoss said:


> It's not really 'lol' worthy. This dumbass company is short as fuck on roster talent and they're PURPOSELY writing off an over face for WHAT reason? And screwing with his fans and getting our hopes up. fpalm
> 
> Ambrose/Ziggler fans ain't got no reason to bitch, because they're booked better than Swagger has been.
> 
> WWE is so fucking stupid, it's painful. And Survivor Series can kiss my ass because it looks like a steaming pile of fresh cow shit



Well at least Survivor Series is free, wait I think I am being overcharged at that price :jericho2


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



gamegenie said:


> Do midgets have a shorter life expectancy? Eric the Actor from the Howard Stern Show died, and the midget they had before that Hank the Drunken Dwarf died.


How many old midgets have you ever seen? :draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Henry can barely even move at this point.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Fuck off Big Slow.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> It's not really 'lol' worthy. This dumbass company is short as fuck on roster talent and they're PURPOSELY writing off an over face for WHAT reason? And screwing with his fans and getting our hopes up. fpalm


Swagger's not over. Had his moment during the Rusev feud but the fans have been overwhelmingly indifferent toward him since. Can't blame the booking - you make your own luck in this business.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Well that looked shitty, lol.


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Big Show on team Cena most likely


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I'm actually enjoying RAW a lot tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Big Show on Team Cena fpalm


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Superkick said:


> :ziggler2


:ziggler2


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

They wanted Ziggler so bad at the start of the night, then they got him; and didn't make much noise at all compared to earlier.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Big Show and Kane are the two most useless wrestlers on TV every week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

UGH SS main event mostly guys from the AE


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Yay, Show in another main-event match. When the fuck is he gonna retire?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

The Big Show is on Team Cena


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Scumbag Cena again too busy to help out his "friends"
Who books this shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Replacing swagger with big show...... fpalm


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

big slow and kane need to gtfo


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

They replaced Swagger with Big Show AND they gave Mark Henry his nickname? Gawd Dayum :maury :maury


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Show's treating Ziggler like his little brother that got picked on at the playground. :maury


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> I think they do actually, now that you mention it.
> 
> :hmm:


Fun fact: the only actor still alive from The Wizard of Oz is a midget. I don't think they die sooner, pretty sure those are giants if they don't get medical attention.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Awesome Smark said:


> Jack Swagger should just go to the Indies where he belongs, He will be treated better there.


I wish he would make the choice to just do it himself and go somewhere else. Maybe even a Japanese promotion. Anything because this company is fucking stupid and sitting on an amazing talent who is pretty damn over and using/abusing him week after week and it's just disgusting at this point.



HHHbkDX said:


> They replaced Swagger with Big Show AND they gave Mark Henry his nickname? Gawd Dayum :maury :maury


fpalm

Jack, please, leave. Go.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *So are they gonna fine Henry for throwing the chair at Ziggler's head?*


I doubt it. Seems like weapon headshots = no, but throwing a weapon at someone's head is fine


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



kokepepsi said:


> Scumbag Cena again too busy to help out his "friends"
> Who books this shit


*Not me :russo*


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

"CANT BELIEVE BIG SHOW JOINED TEAM CENA!!"

YEAH as if he didnt say that last week man.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Nice elephant.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ziggler looked like shows kid as they left the ring lol.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



kokepepsi said:


> Scumbag Cena again too busy to help out his "friends"
> Who books this shit


He was banned from ringside.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *Not me :russo*


He was banned from ringside.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> Big Show and Kane are the two most useless wrestlers on TV every week.


Kane at least serves a purpose as the Authority's muscle/jobber. Big Show has been doing basically the same exact thing for 15 years. I just am completely finished with him at this point.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

the farcry trailer has been the most entertaining part of the show for me.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



wkc_23 said:


> Replacing swagger with big show...... fpalm


Weren't you laughing at Swagger being booted off Team Cena?

Ya'll shit on current talent and then wonder why we get the same old garbage.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> I wish he would make the choice to just do it himself and go somewhere else. Maybe even a Japanese promotion. Anything because this company is fucking stupid and sitting on an amazing talent who is pretty damn over and using/abusing him week after week and it's just disgusting at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think you are really exaggerating Swagger here.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So a lot of big guys in the main event then for Survivor series.

I am worried about the rest of the card though being honest. Ambrose/Wyatt aside, and i'm sure they'll be a tag title match, what else could there be?

So that with a divas match makes a total of 4 matches? They need something else surely?


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Last week's Raw was so much better. They're really failing to take advantage of the UK crowd here.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So let me get this straight, Big Show and Cena are now team mates?

The same Big Show that has feuded with Cena more than anyone, not named Randy Orton, and who has tried to "end" Cena multiple times?

I mean at least Shiw ha a running beef with The Authority, but still


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Fun fact: the only actor still alive from The Wizard of Oz is a midget. I don't think they die sooner, pretty sure those are giants if they don't get medical attention.


Ha, is he one of those lollipop twin guys? That's pretty crazy. Those guys have to be old as fuck by now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



KINGPIN said:


> He was banned from ringside.


*That rule is moot after the DQ. Anyway I'm ok with it because it introduces Big Show and makes sense storyline wise since they're feuding.*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

WHAT THE FUXCJIMK


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So Kofi's a part of this bullshit, too? Mother of God.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Welp there is your Nation A New Day Everyone


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So we lose Swagger and get Big Show instead? fpalm Fuck!

EDIT: And Sheamus fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

LOL
KOFI is a preacher too

so they go from the new NOD to this crap


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

The Woods, Kingston and big E is happening!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

We have a new tag team "New Day"


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

What the hell is this?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

NEW DAY :dance


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Awesome Smark said:


> Jack Swagger should just go to the Indies where he belongs, He will be treated better there.


Boring wrestler is boring no matter where he/she wrestles.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Jesus H fucking Christ. That promo fpalm


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Is Big E next?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Kofi...


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Not quite the nation of domination, can't wait for Big E's vignette.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:lmao I called this. Big E next :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Fucking kofi
:ti


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Jesus Christ, Kofi :lmao

AND BIG E'S NEXT!!!! :lmao


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Wow this is some shit team.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Kofi? Getting hyped up as part of a storyline? WHAT SORCERY IS THIS?!? :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

All the people I hate are on team Cena!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

YOU HAVE MY SWORD


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Kofi. :lol


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Team Cena looks better now.. but still not as good as Authorities.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Welcome to my team Big Show! I totally forgive you for almost killing me by slamming me into a spotlight, and I can't wait until you turn on me again!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> Weren't you laughing at Swagger being booted off Team Cena?
> 
> Ya'll shit on current talent and then wonder why we get the same old garbage.


You damn right I was laughing about that and I don't take it back.

But I'd rather have swagger on the team then big show. I'm sick of him.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Well I guess we're getting that Xavier Woods/Kofi Kingston/Big E stable, just in a very different way than we expected haha. I'm glad though, those guys will be higher on the card together than they ever will be apart.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

TEAM CENA IS WOAT.

TEAM AUTHORITY IS BADASS. :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Brie Bella joins Team Cena.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> Think you are really exaggerating Swagger here.


I think you really need to not address me unless you're going to say something intelligent/interesting instead of your sorry attempt at 'bait'.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:Jordan


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Is :aj3 the one more? :mark:


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Anyone else excited FOR THE BEST STABLE EVER IN WWE, the "New Day"????


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



gamegenie said:


> What the hell is this?


I liked it. Don't understand the choir but loved Kofi's personality and vibrato. Didn't know he had all that personality in him.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



KINGPIN said:


> So Kofi's a part of this bullshit, too? Mother of God.


We just need Big E Langston to make a 'new day' promo now and the circle is complete fpalm


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Oh shit, can't wait to see Big E's new day promo where it's just him standing there staring at the camera mashing his tongue around in his mouth.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED?
Swagger no longer on team cena?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

And I predict that New Day gimmick will fail quickly,


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

LOL, Nikki came out like she was hot shit and got literally no reaction.

ut


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



wkc_23 said:


> You damn right I was laughing about that and I don't take it back.
> 
> But I'd rather have swagger on the team then big show. I'm sick of him.


Well too bad. We have Big Show in the ME of a PPV in 2014 and Swagger off tv for however long.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

https://twitter.com/WWECreative_ish/status/532005141939888128


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Really.. Kofi and Woods as gospel singers/pastors? This will never get over.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Sheamus, Big Show, Ziggler, and Cena. Four of my least favorite people in WWE today, all on the same team. :rudy


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> I think you really need to not address me unless you're going to say something intelligent/interesting instead of your sorry attempt at 'bait'.


Says the guy who called Swagger an amazing talent.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

*AJ gets polite claps and Paige gets a huge pop. Being in bizarro world is fun :Jordan

Butler Bella looked so cute in her costume :hayden3*


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

They had to lose the wwe champion for months to be forced to actually book a survivor series team rivalry after almost a whole decade.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

see em funk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> Sheamus, Big Show, Ziggler, and Cena. Four of my least favorite people in WWE today, all on the same team. :rudy



But they are against The Authority so you have to cheer for them all right?


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Team Cena is just Ziggler and a bunch of guys that the fans are sick of. We're getting a *quintuple turn* at SS. Orton's return and Ambrose/Wyatt are going to be the only two highlights on a bad show.


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I happen to like the network. I used to buy at least half the ppvs every year so 9.99 isn't bad.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> Says the guy who called Swagger an amazing talent.


She's female.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

BRIIEEEEEEE MOOOODDDDEEEEEEE


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Nikki's arse :woolcock


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



wkc_23 said:


> She's female.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



wkc_23 said:


> She's female.


Gal* then. Point still stands.


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Nikki is by far the better Bella. This Brie Mode gimmick is just stupid.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Nikkie Bella :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Nikki Bella has a killer finishing move and a killer body.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



JerMGray1 said:


> Really.. Kofi and Woods as gospel singers/pastors? This will never get over.


Don't forget Big E!

Sure they've not mentioned it yet, but based on all the backstage videos the 3 of them seem to do Big E needs to be there.

Also, I'm not going to be too negative. As long as they aren't taking themselves seriously this could work. The 3 of them seem to have a good sense of humor in backstage videos.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well that whole segment went over well with the crowd :aj3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



gamegenie said:


> Nikki Bella has a killer finishing move and a killer body.


Agree


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



JerMGray1 said:


> *Nikki is by far the better Bella*. This Brie Mode gimmick is just stupid.


*How appropriate for a Cena fan to say :cena3*


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey look the crowd didn't give a shit about the Bella's how about that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



gaz0301 said:


> Don't forget Big E!
> 
> Sure they've not mentioned it yet, but based on all the backstage videos the 3 of them seem to do Big E needs to be there.
> 
> Also, I'm not going to be too negative. As long as they aren't taking themselves seriously this could work. The 3 of them seem to have a good sense of humor in backstage videos.


Some black Christians might actually find it offensive I would think.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Markus123 said:


> Nikki's arse :woolcock


Actually, why is there a smiley of pacman having sex with a sheep on here?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Instead of Russian gimmick, how come there's no middle east/Al-Qaeda/ISIS gimmick?


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

What? When was this?


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Dan Rose can still move better than Kevin Nash.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

LOL @ people chanting USA for this


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I am all for supporting the troops, but I HATE how the WWE uses them like this.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

The crowd seemed to give no fucks about Nikki.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> Says the guy who called Swagger an amazing talent.


He is, so again, say something interesting/intelligent or don't bother addressing me.

And I'm a woman.


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Why are they doing an inspirational USA promo in Britain?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

fpalm
Damn love the troops but wtf is this


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Imagine if Rusev came out and got him in the camel clutch.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



A-C-P said:


> But they are against The Authority so you have to cheer for them all right?



Team Authority FO LYFEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



djkhaled said:


> LOL @ people chanting USA for this


He was in the army.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Wait WTF is that?

No sympathy for payed murderers that got injured during their crime.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Stupid USA chants. It's because of USA and their war mongering that this poor guy is now left paralyzed.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Joseph92 said:


> I am all for supporting the troops, but I HATE how the WWE uses them like this.


Everyone uses them like this. That's why it's hard to take it seriously.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

WWE used the canned pop from Smackdown for cheers for the veteran.....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



JerMGray1 said:


> Some black Christians might actually find it offensive I would think.


*Nah, I'm not offended, but the gimmick is still stupid and it's bound to fail. It's good to see Kofi has a personality, but still, they should've stayed the course with the new Nation of Domination. I don't know how they can be so PC with this shit and have Rusev's fat ass tear down flags and assault "soldiers" on National Television.*


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Why didnt Rusev come out and give the army guy a beat down? dumb as creative


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Flashyelbow said:


> Hey look the crowd didn't give a shit about the Bella's how about that.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


AJ was in it too dummy.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

They're making it way too obvious now that Ryback is gonna turn on the Authority.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Main Event is next? WTF


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ryback be all like "What'd you say to me you fat fuck?"


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

WTF 40 minute long main event?


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> He is, so again, say something interesting/intelligent or don't bother addressing me.
> 
> And I'm a woman.


Yes he is an amazing talent. I don't get the way WWE treats someone who has main event skills (besides on the mic, which used to not matter).


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Markus123 said:


> Actually, why is there a smiley of pacman having sex with a sheep on here?


WoolCock


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Gametoo said:


> AJ was in it too dummy.



They still didn't give a damn.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

What's with the James Brown wannabe commercial? I hope he is not supposed to be a wrestler. New day my right ass cheek.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



wkc_23 said:


> He was in the army.


lol cool, i think i realised that, but the USA chants are cringe, only in America would people chant their own countries name at moments like that.

EDIT: and USA chants for a war the US started hahahaha


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *Nah, I'm not offended, but the gimmick is still stupid and it's bound to fail. It's good to see Kofi has a personality, but still, they should've stayed the course with the new Nation of Domination. I don't know how they can be so PC with this shit and have Rusev's fat ass tear down flags and assault "soldiers" on National Television.*


I agree. This is going to fail massively.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Henry had to spread all the salt in the open wound.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ryback's "intense shaking face" is cringeworthy. Like that GIF of Cena being angry and intense.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Omg if they have Big E do his preacher voice, I think if I might lose my shit.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



dylster88 said:


> WWE used the canned pop from Smackdown for cheers for the veteran.....


Complete bullshit. Everyone who was in that crowd last week said it was a legit pop and one of the highlights of the night.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Why does Team Authority keep pissing off Da Big Guy?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



gamegenie said:


> I agree. This is going to fail massively.


The IWC in a nutshell. 

Shit ain't even debut yet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Some straight up American HATE up in this bitch.

:damn


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Natecore said:


> Who says he is? I'm getting a "not on the authority side but don't like Cena either" vibe.


they already announced him as a team authority member. You are watching the show, right?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

That women's segment was a joke... all it did was focus on the Bellas an actually didn't bother to use AJ beyond someone the two twins could have their stupid spat over. Why in the hell is the champ being booked second fiddle to those two. They have failed time and time and time again these months.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



gamegenie said:


> I agree. This is going to fail massively.


Nah this is going to be the most fun gimmick since cryme tyme!!!!! Can't wait for their debut.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



JerMGray1 said:


> Some black Christians might actually find it offensive I would think.


Maybe, but since when have WWE worried about offending people.

I'm sure some Russians may be offended at the moment.

The orginal we the people anti american concept may have offended some, but overall people need to realise it's just entertainment.

I'm sure if Kofi, Woods and Big E has any concerns of racism they wouldn't do it.


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

I think ryback joins cena and triple h authority.. I would Love seeing him pedigree everything


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ryback vs Cena is going to be a half hour long? ...oooookay...

Did they really do that soldier segment in front of a UK crowd? lel.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Good show so far in my opinion, doubt Barrett is making a return which is disappointing. Im dying to check spoilers to see if he did or didn't haha but where is the fun in that?


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



JerMGray1 said:


> Yes he is an amazing talent. I don't get the way WWE treats someone who has main event skills (besides on the mic, which used to not matter).


Hilarious that you think Swagger has main event skills.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Omega_VIK said:


> Omg if they have Big E do his preacher voice, I think if I might lose my shit.


It shall happen. 

Damn come to think of it they previewed this months back when he did that horrible preacher gimmick.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Omega_VIK said:


> Omg if they have Big E do his preacher voice, I think if I might lose my shit.


I'm genuinely looking forward to that :lol


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> He is, so again, say something interesting/intelligent or don't bother addressing me.
> 
> And I'm a woman.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



JerMGray1 said:


> Yes he is an amazing talent. I don't get the way WWE treats someone who has main event skills (besides on the mic, which used to not matter).


I'd hardly use "amazing" to describe Swagger, quite frankly. Upper midcarder at best and that's only if they handle him correctly and have him beat Rusev after he gets some momentum back.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Markus123 said:


> Imagine if Rusev came out and got him in the camel clutch.


I was thinking more of how awesomely offensive it would have been if they'd tied it in with the New Day gimmick and Xavier Woods had come out and put his hand on the guy's head and said 'BE HEALED OF YOUR PARALYSIS BROTHER!'


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *Nah, I'm not offended, but the gimmick is still stupid and it's bound to fail. It's good to see Kofi has a personality, but still, they should've stayed the course with the new Nation of Domination. I don't know how they can be so PC with this shit and have Rusev's fat ass tear down flags and assault "soldiers" on National Television.*


I'd like to see a rejuvenated Kofi/Xavier/Big E squash geeks like Rusev.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



sharkboy22 said:


> The IWC in a nutshell.
> 
> Shit ain't even debut yet.


Have you seen the way WWE handles most stables these days? They haven't exactly built much equity here.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Grumpy cat live on RAW fpalm


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Grumpy the cat hosting RAW


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



JerMGray1 said:


> Yes he is an amazing talent. I don't get the way WWE treats someone who has main event skills (besides on the mic, which used to not matter).


The thing is, no one's even asking for him to be in the ME scene on a normal basis, but how fucking hard would it have been to put him with Team Cena and kept Show/Henry separate? It would have been much more respectable and made more sense, but instead this company substitutes someone young and athletic for Show's old, slow, dated ass.

And they wrote Swagger off for x amount of time (assuming he doesn't turn heel or just left Team Cena cause he pussied out) and you're cutting your thin ass roster even thinner? fpalm


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Any attempt in the past to re-do a stable or gimmick has just ended in it failing. A new Nation of Domination would have just hurt everyone involved. The new day thing might not work, but they'll get more mileage with it than copying someone elses old gimmick.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Why the FUCK are they putting that fuckin' cat on a wrestling show? ut


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *Nah, I'm not offended, but the gimmick is still stupid and it's bound to fail. It's good to see Kofi has a personality, but still, they should've stayed the course with the new Nation of Domination. I don't know how they can be so PC with this shit and have Rusev's fat ass tear down flags and assault "soldiers" on National Television.*


Vince and Haitch don't like any blacks not called The Rock :cool2


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

.. what the flying fuck

Why does the WWE attempt to get on with awful internet memes that died a very long time ago?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> Some straight up American HATE up in this bitch.
> 
> :damn


Usually the way it is. No surprises here.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Adam Rose looks like he doesn't give a fuck anymore.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Are you fucking kidding me? a fucking CAT


WWE needs to get canceled. 

WCW needs to be revitalized. They never went this low.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Ryback vs Cena is going to be a half hour long? ...oooookay...
> 
> Did they really do that soldier segment in front of a UK crowd? lel.


Soldier segment was from last week in New York. It also aired last week.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



sharkboy22 said:


> The IWC in a nutshell.
> 
> Shit ain't even debut yet.


What part of 'dancing gospel soul-singing black guy team' sounds like an idea that is going to succeed to you?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



The General said:


> Hilarious that you think Swagger has main event skills.


In the ring he does.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Bout time. Here comes Adam Rose and The Bunny, time for my weekly dose of Edgy content


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Grumpy Cat

uttahere


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So no Ambrose/Bray at all? Just an Ambrose backstage interview...cool


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I thought this stupid cunt turned heel?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Came in to see people flip out about Grumpy Cat. Leaving satisfied.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



TromaDogg said:


> I was thinking more of how awesomely offensive it would have been if they'd tied it in with the New Day gimmick and Xavier Woods had come out and put his hand on the guy's head and said 'BE HEALED OF YOUR PARALYSIS BROTHER!'


:lmao:lmao:lmao

At least have Bo Dallas tell him all he has to do is BOLIEVE!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Finally they bring a good celebrity to Raw


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532010858847559681


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Is it just me or do we keep hearing one of the commemorators iPhone or iPhone new mail ding go off
Its pretty annoying


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



The General said:


> Soldier segment was from last week in New York. It also aired last week.


That makes more sense. Not sure how I missed that last week though.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



The General said:


> Complete bullshit. Everyone who was in that crowd last week said it was a legit pop and one of the highlights of the night.


While it was, there was a brief moment where indeed a canned pop was used.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> The thing is, no one's even asking for him to be in the ME scene on a normal basis, but how fucking hard would it have been to put him with Team Cena and kept Show/Henry separate? It would have been much more respectable and made more sense, but instead this company substitutes someone young and athletic for Show's old, slow, dated ass.
> 
> And they wrote Swagger off for x amount of time (assuming he doesn't turn heel or just left Team Cena cause he pussied out) and you're cutting your thin ass roster even thinner? fpalm



I personally hope Swagger and Zeb come back with a new real american tag partner. Swagger will have more success and help the company more if the real americans return as a tag team.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

lol a Bunny/Rose breakup angle.......

:larry


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

*Grumpy Cat on Raw next week










*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



KINGPIN said:


> I'd hardly use "amazing" to describe Swagger, quite frankly. Upper midcarder at best and that's only if they handle him correctly and have him beat Rusev after he gets some momentum back.


Well he's completely fucking buried (even worse) off the PPV and off tv, so it really doesn't matter if we find him 'amazing' or not. Smarks have gotten their way and he's fucking gone.



Undertaker23RKO said:


>


Wow, such an intelligent response.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I want the Acolotype Protection Agency back APA, the Acolytes. Somebody hit JBL upside the head, maybe he got hit on his head and he forgot his ruthless character Bradshaw. 


I want to see APA beat up everyone of these pussy superstars.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



sharkboy22 said:


> They're making it way too obvious now that Ryback is gonna turn on the Authority.


If they do that then Orton will not be a surprise member of team Cena. With Ryback on team Cena his team will have it's 5 guys.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Why the fuck is Rowan out here?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> What part of 'dancing gospel soul-singing black guy team' sounds like an idea that is going to succeed to you?


You have to be a true fanboy to believe in that shit.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



gamegenie said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? a fucking CAT
> 
> 
> WWE needs to get canceled.
> ...


Not just a "cat" but mr 16 million + views Grumpy Cat


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Rowan with a comedy gimmick. This company doesn't know what the FUCK they're doing....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Oh no. Some more "comedy" from Rowan.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Why did they break up the Wyatt Family?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Grumpy Cat being next week's guest host + The crowd popping nicely for Rose = Me becoming a happy panda. <3


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

We know the bunny is a white male by that video. You could see because of the space between his costume and the mitts.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Da fuck?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Erick looking for Renee


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

He's looking for Renee. Aww.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:what?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Well that was random Rowan.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Da fuq was that?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So Rowan's stalking Renee then?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I don't care what anyone says. Tonight's RAW has featured a lot of the midcard talent. More importantly, it's developing the personality of the midcard talent.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was the dumbest return ever.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So Rowan is now Renee's creepy stalker?

Yeh, the Wyatts really needed to break-up unk2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Stalker gimmick lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Attack Sami!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



SpeedStick said:


> Not just a "cat" but mr 16 million + views Grumpy Cat


They'd been better off inviting Rebecca Black.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So we have a match about abusive relationships here.

Kidd and Natalya, and Rose and that damn Bunny!


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Finally a real win for Kidd.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Bunny lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I really like Tyson Kidds theme.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Rowan getting a Renee stalker gimmick


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

That was completely the bunny's fault.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Rose slowly turning Kruger. I like it.?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

fully expected Rowan to start dancing with the rosebuds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

TJ winning :mark:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

The best wrestler to ever use the sharpshooter. :fact


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Alright.. so I don't watch every week, I can't bring myself to sit through this every week..

What is this bunny/Adam rose crap, and why is Rowan randomly walking out? I'm beyond confused right now. Also Tyson Kidd on TV? When did this happen? 

Apologies for not knowing


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

This is pathetic....:lmao A fucking douchebag hopping around in a bunny suit


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Does Rowan know that Renee is a backstage interviewer? Implying that, you know, she's backstage.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rose has taker eyes.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Oh no he fucking didn't.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Kidd wins again! 2-0 on RAW in 2014, BAYBAY! :dance

Rose and Bunny falling out of favor with each other makes me a :sadpanda


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Joseph92 said:


> If they do that then Orton will not be a surprise member of team Cena. With Ryback on team Cena his team will have it's 5 guys.


Oh, I completely forgot bout Orton fpalm

And why the fuck is everyone saying that Rowan is doing a comedy gimmick? What exactly is comical about it? Is he dancing around with a fucking bunny? Is he wearing a fucking puppet? Bray Wyatt acted the same damn way, no one said he was doing a comedy gimmick.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

WHY ADAM WHY?


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Rabbit vs Adam Rose Wrestlemania 31


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Tyson Kidd winning twice in a row on raw, what parellel universe is this?!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Don't worry guys, A New Day is Coming









Wondering if they are gonna be heel or faces. Big E should be next week I'm guessing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



evilshade said:


> Rabbit vs Adam Rose Wrestlemania 31


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy Crap! Cole is so getting fired, He just said that you have the option to cancel the WWE Network

:Out


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Adam Rose to return as Leo Kruger? Or maybe a more darker version of his current gimmick? 

I hate complete 180 turns. I don't mind re-branding, but when you tease a heel turn the character should pretty much be along the same lines.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Stalker/potential rapist Erick Rowan. :mark:


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

DID YOU KNOW: 

This is the second time Vince McMahon was so desperate with a declining audience that he decided to book a winner-takes-all match at Survivor Series (2001 as well).


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Rusev/Henry on the same team :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:lawler Fuck you, UK viewers! £15 on Sky Box Office if you want to watch Survivor Series whilst the rest of the globe gets it free.


....and they wonder why so many of us just stream this shit anyway.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Piped in cheers :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Stad said:


> Stalker gimmick lol


Maybe they are going in the direction TNA did with Samuel Shaw when he stalked Christy Hemme.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ryback joins team Cena and Orton comes back and joins Team Authority because fuck logic.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So Rusev now works with the Authority?

:ti


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Dat fake as pop
:ti


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ryback needs to be on Team Cena.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



DG89 said:


> I personally hope Swagger and Zeb come back with a new real american tag partner. Swagger will have more success and help the company more if the real americans return as a tag team.


It really doesn't matter because WWE is dead set on fucking over Swagger and ruining anything good for his fans.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



finalnight said:


> Rose has taker eyes.



You're right.


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



sharkboy22 said:


> Adam Rose to return as Leo Kruger? Or maybe a more darker version of his current gimmick?
> 
> I hate complete 180 turns. I don't mind re-branding, but when you tease a heel turn the character should pretty much be along the same lines.


I hope so. Don't change his name, but make him a dark character as a heel. Maybe even a psychotic one (but not the same as Ambrose, Orton or Harper). Maybe even darker than them.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Kane's family. His dad Paul Bearer is dead, his wife Lita left him and his child she was carrying was aborted.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

That promo reminded me of the promo from 2001 Team Alliance Vs Team WWF


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bullydully said:


> Rusev/Henry on the same team :lmao


Dat WWE Logic :mj2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

KINDERGARTENS :lmao Steph is so unintentionally hilarious. :steph


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Jericho returning on Smackdown? ON FUCKING SMACKDOWN?!?


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

shit stephanie mcmahons career on the line. man this survivor series ppv is gonna be HUGE. im gonna order the wwe network


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Highlight reel with the authority. :mark: :mark :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



wkc_23 said:


> You're right.


looking like he seen some stuff


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bullydully said:


> Rusev/Henry on the same team :lmao


I didn't even realize this. :trips7

Fuck this company.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Holy fuck, I thought Jericho left again? Whether or not he's there, he's always there. He could be gone for 6 months but it would still feel like if he was there for the past 6 months. Kind of like RVD.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> It really doesn't matter because WWE is dead set on fucking over Swagger and ruining anything good for his fan.


Fixed.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



gamegenie said:


> Kane's family. His dad Paul Bearer is dead, his wife Lita left him and his child she was carrying was aborted.


Which wasn't Gene Snitsky's fault


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Rusev should not be on SS team. I'm sorry. It makes no sense from a character perspective.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bullydully said:


> Rusev/Henry on the same team :lmao



:aryalol They don't give a fuck anymore.


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



KingLobos said:


> Rusev should not be on SS team. I'm sorry. It makes no sense from a character perspective.


No because he will have to be pinned or submit if the authority is going to lose. Unless he gets counted out or disqualified.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

this raw has been the definition of boring


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



LigerJ81 said:


> looking like he seen some stuff


Well, he was Leo Kruger once upon a time...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So Rose is likely a heel now..nice


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bullydully said:


> Rusev/Henry on the same team :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bullydully said:


> Rusev/Henry on the same team


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

All these damn recaps.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

fuck these piped in cheers


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ambrose is officially no longer entertaining.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

PLAY? LOOK AT THE ADJECTIVE


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:vince3: "If Team Cena wins, there will be no Authority."

:trips2: "That's cool, we'll just call ourselves the McMahon-Helmsley Regime again."


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Yup, you really healed Rowan alright.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



TheAbsentOne said:


> Alright.. so I don't watch every week, I can't bring myself to sit through this every week..
> 
> What is this bunny/Adam rose crap, and why is Rowan randomly walking out? I'm beyond confused right now. Also Tyson Kidd on TV? When did this happen?
> 
> Apologies for not knowing


*
Over the last few months, they've made the Bunny a member of the roster and put excessive attention on him. They've been teasing dissension between Rose and The Bunny under the basis that The Bunny gets more attention than Rose. R-Truth and Adam Rose fought on Smackdown because Truth rubbed it in his face during the Halloween special. Rose attacked the Bunny for costing him the match then and he did it again now. A heel turn seems to be in the works.

The Wyatts split a month ago because they jobbed to The Usos about 80 times and showed no signs of winning the tag titles. Harper is the more talented individual so he's getting the push. Rowan has been relegated to a stalkerish comedy jobber role as of last week.

Tyson Kidd is on TV again because he was banned from the NXT main event as a way to get him called back up to the main roster. His snobby heel character has evolved dramatically, but they're not allowing him to show it for whatever reason. You won't believe how charismatic the new Kidd is. :fact*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



KingLobos said:


> Rusev should not be on SS team. I'm sorry. It makes no sense from a character perspective.


Oh yes it does. 


Because eventually Rusev will be fed to John Cena. :cena3




see how they have Rusev and Ryback on the same team .


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Yeah Bray makes no sense. Rowan and Harper are still psychos.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I'm getting real spooked here guys.....:argh::argh:


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



JerMGray1 said:


> Yeah Bray makes no sense. Rowan and Harper are still psychos.


I reckon making them into psychos was the point.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Jericho??? You can tell they are desperate. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I just don't give a damn about this guy anymore. Thanks Cena! Thanks for elevating him so high.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Wyatt and Ambrose :dredead


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Sorry Bray, I went to public school so I didnt learn about sin there.

And what's with all this sin and Hell talk from Ambrose and Bray. I don't get it.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Bray eventually needs to win a feud convincingly at some point. Back up the talk.


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I reckon making them into psychos was the point.


I didn't think of that. Probably. Ambrose is close enough already though.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I miss The Undertaker wish he was still young.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Panzer said:


> I'm getting real spooked here guys.....:argh::argh:


As you should be. Some scary stupid shit we got going on right now.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Wyatt is a god on the mic


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

"JOHN CENA SUHHHCCKKSSSS"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Love the "JOHN CENA SUCKS" chants to his theme :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I told you guys, they fucked it up, Bray should have inteferred in the Cena v Orton HIAC not Ambrose and Rollins :vince4


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

THAT CHANT :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

WOW that chant. Cena is unpopular as hell lmfao.

GOAT :Jordan


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Fuck that blatantly muted UK crowd reaction for Cena :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Pretty good Wyatt promo. I like the emotion he put forward into that promo.


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Natecore said:


> Sorry Bray, I went to public school so I didnt learn about sin there.
> 
> And what's with all this sin and Hell talk from Ambrose and Bray. I don't get it.


Bray is a cult leader, and if he really was one, he'd be destined for hell. God is real, and he doesn't let that stuff fly.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Why does Cena display the towel when his shirt says the same thing?


----------



## Awesome Smark (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

"Look at that, The WWE Universe is singing John Cena Rocks" :lawler


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

that feeling when you don't mark out for guys you did to months ago


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

People still play world of warcraft?


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



HHHbkDX said:


> People still play world of warcraft?


Yes sir, I do.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Really enjoying this Bray/Ambrose fued wish they could have been there in person this week. Crowd would have ate up their segment.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

that feeling when you tune in to see cena get booed and it's piped out


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Loved the Wyatt promo.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

HEYMAN :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

ECW 

As King would say "Extremely Crappy Wrestling" :lawler


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

OH MY GOD


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

No reaction for Ryback da fuk?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Heyman *and* Joey! :sodone:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So if Joey Styles is still employed by WWE, why exactly is he NOT on commentary?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Good to see Joey Styles again.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I want to see a WCW Exposed with Eric Bischoff and Tony Schiavone.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

They're advertising a special on a service that the country their airing it in can't fucking watch? fpalm


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Pretty weak pop for Ryback there...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



KingLobos said:


> ECW
> 
> As King would say "Extremely Crappy Wrestling" :lawler



:lmao That's back when King wasn't the pathetic old fuck that he is today. That Jerry Lawler is rolling over in his grave over what he's become.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Did that promo air live in the arena as well?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ryback vs Cena........a feud that buried Ryback.


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

You can tell they really muted the pop for Ryback.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



gamegenie said:


> I want to see a WCW Exposed with Eric Bischoff and Tony Schiavone.


:mark: :mark:

I'd love to see them replace Cole and King on commentary as well.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Who is this Lesnar guy they're talking about?


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ryback comes out beginning of the show as a face: Big pop
Ryback comes out end of the show as a heel: Barely anything.


Wow. Let's hope WWE realise Ryback doesn't work as a heel.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

mattheel said:


> Pretty weak pop for Ryback there...



That's what happens when you have What the Fuck? (Not in a good way) booking


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So 'Taker is 21-1 and 'Mania and John Boy is 8-1 and Survivor Series, which means there's only one undefeated PPV streak still alive: Hogan at SummerSlam, brother! :hogan2


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I haven't read any spoilers and the ending is just too obvious.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Goldberg chants again? fpalm


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

No don't shout fucking Goldberg you pricks!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ugh I'm one of the few, maybe the only one, that likes heel "DA BIG GUY". He's going to join that leech's team and get leeched off of like he did 2 years ago fpalm.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Cena wearing the K Mart jorts tonight.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



mattheel said:


> Pretty weak pop for Ryback there...


They confused the crowd with that promo earlier. He would've been over forever if he had said "Cena's a wanker" before dropping him with that spinebuster. Everyone in the building knows what's going to happen at this point.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:aries2 Are there actually people in the UK crowd chanting 'Let's Go Cena'?


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I'm sure some people are rooting for Cena. He is still popular to the casuals and some faithful IWC fans.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



TromaDogg said:


> :aries2 Are there actually people in the UK crowd chanting 'Let's Go Cena'?


I'm gonna emigrate.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Seriously, that Goldberg chant needs to fuckin' die! It's career ending.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



TromaDogg said:


> :aries2 Are there actually people in the UK crowd chanting 'Let's Go Cena'?


Meanwhile, he was getting nearly 100% boos earlier and during his entrances.

:hmm:


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



TromaDogg said:


> :aries2 Are there actually people in the UK crowd chanting 'Let's Go Cena'?


Contrary to popular belief, the UK has stupid people too.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

A commercial DURING THE MAIN EVENT?

Do they like driving away viewers?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

It felt like there were way more commercials tonight than normal.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



TromaDogg said:


> :aries2 Are there actually people in the UK crowd chanting 'Let's Go Cena'?


Maybe a few kids but I seriously doubt it's as loud as they made it out. Definetly an edit.


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



KingLobos said:


> A commercial DURING THE MAIN EVENT?
> 
> Do they like driving away viewers?


I think the main event will be what happens after the match.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So Ryback returns to big babyface pops, and the reaction of WWE is to turn him heel and let Cena bury him? I´m glad I only watch 3-4 times a year.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ALEXAxo2014xoBLISS said:


> i play destiny


The Masterchief collection is out at midnight!


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I like how you guys have convinced yourself that every chant or non chant that goes against your preconceived notion about who is over or not (or what you want to believe), is edited.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:rko2


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ElTerrible said:


> So Ryback returns to big babyface pops, and the reaction of WWE is to turn him heel and let Cena bury him? I´m glad I only watch 3-4 times a year.


See, the ending isn't predictable guys.


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ALEXAxo2014xoBLISS said:


> randy orton is coming out at the end and joining team cena


Sounds possible.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ElTerrible said:


> So Ryback returns to big babyface pops, and the reaction of WWE is to turn him heel and let Cena bury him? I´m glad I only watch 3-4 times a year.



Yeh, if this whole Ryback turn isn't a swerve :russo

Then all I can say is fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



King187 said:


> I like how you guys have convinced yourself that every chant or non chant that goes against your preconceived notion about who is over or not (or what you want to believe), is edited.


You're welcome.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bullydully said:


> See, the ending isn't predictable guys.


Haha. Good point.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Red bands, Blue belt, jorts, black pads, black and neon green shoes

:rock5


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Well this Thread has been quite mild today. Usually every time I refresh, 2 new pages appear.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

It's Cena :lol The fans love to boo him at first. Then he cuts a promo, gets them to cheer for him and then later on in the night "Let's go Cena, Cena Sucks!" happens.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Noble Mercury said:


> Well this Thread has been quite mild today. Usually every time I refresh, 2 new pages appear.


Most boring RAW ever...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ryback is solid in the ring.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Noble Mercury said:


> Well this Thread has been quite mild today. Usually every time I refresh, 2 new pages appear.


both threads super slow


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> You're welcome.


Umm...because it isn't nearly 100% boos.

Well that was easy to explain.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Noble Mercury said:


> Well this Thread has been quite mild today. Usually every time I refresh, 2 new pages appear.



Half of the regular WF viewers probably looked at spoilers:lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Holy shit, I forgot that this match was going on.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

God this match blows. I did mark out for Ryback breaking up the Five Moves of Doom though.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

This match is worse than Rusev/Sheamus.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I'm glad I missed RAW. Education has saved me again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Natecore said:


> Umm...because it isn't nearly 100% boos.


Did you hear his entrance at the start of the show? It most certainly was.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Gotta love the Big Guy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bullydully said:


> This match is worse than Rusev/Sheamus.



I think the crowd agrees :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Nice back and forth match. Too bad people are still gonna spew shit about Ryback not having a moveset or being weak in the ring.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

lol, the hell is the crowd doing?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

What the hell was the crowd chanting about?


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ryback is awful in the ring.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

What the fuck are this crowd doing?

Give the big guy his props.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

HAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA PURPLE AKI SIGN HAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Damn, Ryback looked like a supreme ass trying to get the crowd back into it.

They fuckin no-sold the "Feed Me More" chants!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Holy shit. I thought the banner on google's website said "For every $1 you give, Google will give you $2" :lmao


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

It was pretty sad to see Ryback doing that with no "Feed me more" accompaniment.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



TheManof1000post said:


> Ryback is awful in the ring.


He's carrying Cena's ass and doing 90% of the work.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Whoa I am convinced myself crowd is 100% edited.

Look at their reaction vs sound. They don't match! Seriously! Especially obvious on that "feed me more" thing he did.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

LOCK THAT SUMBITCH UP!!!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

even worse STF than usual and that takes some doing.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

This crowd is ridiculously edited.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That was a pretty cool spot there by the Big Guy


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

It's pretty strange for this thread to be slow I guess I should read the spoilers to see what I missed


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Thank you Ryback for not tapping!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Every single wrestler in this main event looks bored as fuck. Good grief.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

That might be the worst spinebuster ever.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Cena just blatantly calling spots without even trying to hide it. Lazy ass.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Stop countering you fuck cunt.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

A rare kane interference..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And here comes the SWERVE :russo


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Guys like Ryback should always like a heel. They get to use more moves and be aggressive.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> He's carrying Cena's ass and doing 90% of the work.



Cena has called every spot. 

Ryback can not execute a believable looking move.

That's all I'm asking.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I actually think that this is a pretty good match.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Come on Kane! He had it!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I never thought i'd say this but... They should protect and push Ryback after Survivor Series.

Then again, it probably won't happen because they don't want anyone to overshadow Reigns. Feh.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So Ryback joins team Cena because Kane interfered in his match....against Cena, the guy he slammed the fuck out of earlier in the night. fpalm


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

If I had a dollar for every main even Kane has ruined I could have quit my job yesterday.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Kane interrupting a match, never seen that before!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> Did you hear his entrance at the start of the show? It most certainly was.


Umm...no it wasn't. Vociferous for sure but not 99.9% boos. It's always been split and always will be.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Why can't Cena be put in Shell Shock??


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I hope Kane trips again.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Noble Mercury said:


> It's pretty strange for this thread to be slow I guess I should read the spoilers to see what I missed



Usually slow for a taped show


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

THe crowd is supposed to boo the Authority beating up Cena. And they don't even care. Dat babyface sympathy. 

:ti


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

kane please fuck off.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So why doesn't Team Cena just come out at once?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

That swerve was lame as fuck! Why would he attack rollins? His beef was with kane...


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Why does the help come out one by one? WHY?


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Business is about to pick up.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Apparently Ziggler said Fuck This?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

All coming out one by one instead of all together? :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

what will it take for kane to go away forever?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:HA Ziggler was too scared to come out.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Where was Dolph?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Why didn't Ziggler come out?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Markus123 said:


> All coming out one by one instead of all together? :lol


I have no sympathy for dumb babyfaces.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Team Cena all being fucking stupid as fuck and not just coming out all together. Of course!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

apparently Dolph isn't bothered.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

this stupid company
rebuke from face to heat back to face in like two hours




HARPER!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

There he is.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

And of course Cena is still standing tall, no selling a beating., and hello Mr. Harper.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

HARPER!!! :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

The crowd killed that last segment

This SS stuff sucks
Who srls is gonna take jobber Ryback serious now?
2yrs to late


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:lmao Harper.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

team 'PLAYA' lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

HARPER :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

ROFL


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



HHHbkDX said:


> So Ryback joins team Cena because Kane interfered in his match....against Cena, the guy he slammed the fuck out of earlier in the night. fpalm


So he really is on team Cena now?? I guess that means no Orton at Summer Slam. Unless he comes back and causes team Authority to loose?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes. Luuuuke!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Harper whoop his ass


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ryback and Harper getting dem solid pushes tho. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

lol that was awesome.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Harper with the Authority! :mark:


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

YOU WERENT SUPPOSED TO MURDER HIM LUKE

For fuck sake


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Last 30 seconds was the best part of the whole show. Except for Harper's random Ebonics accent.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

lol Ziggler and Harper

Most awkward ending EVER. :maury


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Harper killed Ziggler.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Luker Harper? Dafuq


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Oh, that's where Ziggler was.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Harper joins the Authority? :mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:lol:lol RIP DOLPH!


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

HARPER :mark:


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

That dude is cuckoo for Coco Puffs.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

That ending :banderas


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Luke Harper's in. Alright my interest for the match went up.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

YESSSSSS

Harper>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Ryback in every conceivable category!


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Cena is the worst actor in the history of the WWE


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ok never mind on the Ziggler comment

Apparently Harper wants some revenge on Cena for the burial :lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

HARPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Harper just merdered Zigglers offscreen


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Natecore said:


> Umm...no it wasn't. Vociferous for sure but not 99.9% boos. It's always been split and always will be.


His opening was all boos. Get over it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Harper is a playa now?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Alright. Time for ECW Exposed.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

The amount of Hoss in Team Authority is incredible.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

One of the best episodes of 2014.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



TheLooseCanon said:


> team 'PLAYA' lol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Well, now the flow is coming back


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



The General said:


> Last 30 seconds was the best part of the whole show. *Except for Harper's random Ebonics accent.*


:lmao

Yeah, where did that shit come from?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I'm a team player. Okay so maybe that was worth staying up for ... MAYBE.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

“And now the USA original series, Chrisley know best.”

Screw it, I'm going to football.

Screw it, I'm turning off the TV.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

LOL was that the weirdest ending ever? Honestly can't recall any other show ending in a similar way.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

:banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



KINGPIN said:


> That ending :banderas


Harper. :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Rollins and Harper together! Beast.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well that wasn't in the spoilers lol.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

That was some pretty fucked delivery from Harper :lmao 

But I'll go with it because Harper


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Nicky Midss said:


> kane please fuck off.


And take the Big Show with you.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Phaedra said:


> I'm a team player. Okay so maybe that was worth staying up for ... MAYBE.


Been meaning to ask this, but is your username a Tangerine Dream reference?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I was wondering where Ziggler was!

Nice ending. Makes a change from the predictable.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Rowan is a creepy stalker and Harper is a serial killer.

Bray sure did "fix them" :jericho2


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> The amount of Hoss in Team Authority is incredible.


Rollins, Harper, Rusev! Awesome shit.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Dreamcast99 said:


> “And now the USA original series, Chrisley know best.”
> 
> Screw it, I'm going to football.
> 
> Screw it, I'm turning off the TV.


I'm watching the ECW show on the Network, maybe you can have a got at that if you have the Network?


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

So looks like Survivor Series main event is 

Cena, Ziggler, Big Show, Sheamus and Ryback

v

Rollins, Harper, Henry, Rusev and Kane


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I loved that ending. Harper is fucking crazy


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Ziggler always looking so fucking weak. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



A-C-P said:


> So Rowan is a creepy stalker and Harper is a serial killer.
> 
> Bray sure did "fix them" :jericho2


At least it's not the other kind of "fix", if you know what I mean. Ouch.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I wasn't buying in the "edited crowd" in the start but during that last match it was painfully obvious. Visual reactions vs Audible ones didn't match a bit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*










:banderas :durant3 :homer


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

With the exception of Ziggler, why would anybody cheer for team Cena? This SS match should be a squash for Team Authority, followed by 5 RKOs and Randy pulling Zig's lifeless body onto Harper for the win.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Great ending. Love how many new players are stepping up and looking strong.

Rusev, Rollins, Harper, Ryback.

The future looks bright if they stay on this track.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Rollins and Harper together! Beast.


:mark:


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Didn't see that harper ending! I expected him after survivor series. 

With him joining authority = win. I now expect him rollins and rusev (unless rusev and cena eliminate each other at same time to survive) 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> At least it's not the other kind of "fix", if you know what I mean. Ouch.


We don't know that for sure.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



SalisburySuperkick said:


> Been meaning to ask this, but is your username a Tangerine Dream reference?


Lee Hazlewood/Nancy Sinatra reference, Some Velvet Morning. 

Love Tangerine Dream though.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Woah wtf random Luke Harper. Did not see that one coming.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



dazzy666 said:


> Didn't see that harper ending! I expected him after survivor series.
> 
> With him joining authority = win. I now expect him rollins and rusev (unless rusev and cena eliminate each other at same time to survive)


Team Authority's not going to win. Need to get them off TV so Shane and the Mean Street Posse can hold down the fort until Steph has her baby.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I still think that no team on Survivor Series history comes close to Team Lesnar with Brock, Big Show, A Train, Matt Morgan, and Nathan Jones. Every single person in that team was a beast. On paper, Team Authority with Harper can rival them, but the booking of Kane, Henry, and Harper(before his return) makes it difficult to take them seriously.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



wkc_23 said:


> :banderas :durant3 :homer


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> His opening was all boos. Get over it.


No I agree. 100% of the people booing were booing. Too bad that 100% was only 50% of the total audience.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Sheamus/Rusev & Ryback/Cena were good

i don't get the hate


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Natecore said:


> No I agree. 100% of the people booing were booing. Too bad that 100% was only 50% of the total audience.


And you know this for a fact, how?


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> Sheamus/Rusev & Ryback/Cena were good
> 
> i don't get the hate


Weren't enough fake kicks and grand mal seizures.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Natecore said:


> No I agree. 100% of the people booing were booing. Too bad that 100% was only 50% of the total audience.


The "John Cena sucks" chant with his theme would never work with 50%. It was clearly close to 90-95%


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

"ima team playa" :banderas


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

the editing was minimum to my ears. Though I actually think they amped up the sound for the Cena opening segment ... or they muted all of the other responses to the good guys throughout the rest of the show. 

Thanks Liverpool for chanting John Cena sucks and chanting Jack's theme tune


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Natecore said:


> No I agree. 100% of the people booing were booing. Too bad that 100% was only 50% of the total audience.


While I agree that it probably wasnt 100% of the audience booing him at the beginning, it certainly wasn't only 50%. I wont speculate on the actual distribution, but it was a clear majority booing cena...


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> Sheamus/Rusev & Ryback/Cena were good
> 
> i don't get the hate


They were fine. If you're going to critique a wrestling match then you have to view it from the perspective of the category it belongs in. 

You do not compare this match to others like Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart or even Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro. They aren't comparable because they don't belong together. Two entirely different styles of match. 

Both matches were decent/good when you take into account the limitations and overall style of match they were going to have. They aren't going to reinvent the wheel or put on a 5 star classic but they can and did put on a solid showing.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I love how Triple H quickly shut down the YES chants. He told the truth and the crowd quickly got quiet.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Pretty good raw. Man i love the uk crowds.
They have style..And impeccable tastes. Us crowds are such a bore sometimes.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> And you know this for a fact, how?


I knew if I baited you enough I'd get you here. And how do you know it was 100%?

Check and mate, mark.

CENA RULES!!!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I love how Triple H quickly shut down the YES chants. He told the truth and the crowd quickly got quiet.


:jordan4

You really love this anti-Bryan troll gimmick eh?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Bryan not on TV in 7 months and the YES chants still happen every week.

:ti


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Love Luke Harper joining. Jesus, Team Authority looks so much better. You got Rollins at the helm, plus a powerhouse team of Rusev, Henry, Harper and Kane. Cena has Show, Sheamus, Ziggler and probably Ryback. Not a bad team but Hunter's is way better.

As for Raw, it was nothing special. The crowd sucked most of the night though.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I love how Triple H quickly shut down the YES chants. He told the truth and the crowd quickly got quiet.


I love how that's the only thing you can comment on from a three hour show. :HHH2


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

"I'm a team player"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Anyone else think this is going to be revealed as Wyatt's plan to send one of his guys into the Authority and destroy it from within? I'd be surprised if that's not the plan here.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I wish WWE would realize that nobody fucking cares about Sheamus. Even if he turns heel on Cena, I still don't think anyone would care. Guy is a fucking liability at this point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



x78 said:


> I wish WWE would realize that nobody fucking cares about Sheamus. Even if he turns heel on Cena, I still don't think anyone would care. Guy is a fucking liability at this point.


They definitely wouldn't care if Sheamus turned on Cena. For a guy who hasn't been on the roster for all that long, he has been a face and a heel already, and probably even multiple times. Huge problem for a guy who's only been on the roster for four years, or so.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> They definitely wouldn't care if Sheamus turned on Cena. For a guy who hasn't been on the roster for all that long, he has been a face and a heel already, and probably even multiple times. Huge problem for a guy who's only been on the roster for four years, or so.


He's actually still only in his first run as a face, dating back to 2011. He's just so stale at this point that it seems like he's turned a bunch of times and nothing more can be done with him. You can't even make the excuse that he gets a good reaction from casuals like Big Show usually does as a face, Sheamus just brings absolutely nothing to the table at this point. They should just pull a Del Rio on his sorry ass, guy is legit more out of place than Cena in the current product.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



x78 said:


> He's actually still only in his first run as a face, dating back to 2011. He's just so stale at this point that it seems like he's turned a bunch of times and nothing more can be done with him. You can't even make the excuse that he gets a good reaction from casuals like Big Show usually does as a face, Sheamus just brings absolutely nothing to the table at this point. They should just pull a Del Rio on his sorry ass, guy is legit more out of place than Cena in the current product.


He's been a face since 2011? Holy shit. I don't pay enough near enough attention to Sheamus, especially his character. Wow, that's insane. Like you said, he is so stale that not much else can even be done with him.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Vince: [JOHN CENA IS THE FACE OF THE COMPANY! YOU ARE TO WORSHIP THE GROUND HE WALKS ON!] I'm sick of this man getting shoved down our throats!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Anyone else think this is going to be revealed as Wyatt's plan to send one of his guys into the Authority and destroy it from within? I'd be surprised if that's not the plan here.


This never crossed their mind. Guaranteed. You're giving creative too much credit. 

Speaking of Wyatt, I'm confused and pissed about what's going on with this Wyatt/Ambrose feud. Why is it not featured heavily. It seems like they don't care about it at all. This could be one of the biggest feuds of this generation and they barely get one segment. The end of HIAC had me marking, and I was so hyped.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> Anyone else think this is going to be revealed as Wyatt's plan to send one of his guys into the Authority and destroy it from within? I'd be surprised if that's not the plan here.


Great idea. Wyatt family going up against the authority would be fun and a great way to build Wyatts back up with the crowd behind them.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

The crowd editing was awful but you could still here 'where's our network'. With a shit show like that they are not helping their uk image


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

no spoilers? why would anyone come in here unless they've watched raw and want to comment on something? the ones that are coming in here without watching raw know full well spoilers will be disclosed cuz how else can you talk about the raw you just watched? makes no sense to say no spoilers.

so is everyone supposed to speak vaguely or in code or is this a joke i'm not getting?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Crowd severely edited then?


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Jingoro said:


> no spoilers? why would anyone come in here unless they've watched raw and want to comment on something? the ones that are coming in here without watching raw know full well spoilers will be disclosed cuz how else can you talk about the raw you just watched? makes no sense to say no spoilers.
> 
> so is everyone supposed to speak vaguely or in code or is this a joke i'm not getting?



Wow you are REALLY this dumb


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Credit where it's due. This was the best Raw in quite some time.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I thought it was an alright show but then again I love Ryback and I'm glad he's getting pushed and is being put in the main event again. Could also be setting up for a Harper push which I'm also happy about...so no real complaints here.



x78 said:


> I wish WWE would realize that nobody fucking cares about Sheamus. Even if he turns heel on Cena, I still don't think anyone would care. Guy is a fucking liability at this point.


There is nothing right with this image.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



BossRyder said:


> Wow you are REALLY this dumb


 i guess. if it's a joke, then wow that's some lol funny shit right there. right up there with seinfeld and curb your enthusiasm type writing.

i actually got suspended for spoilers in a boxing forum for spoilers in a thread for a specific fight. they had their shit set up so stupid. a separate section for spoiler threads and one for non-spoiler threads. i barely posted there and got in trouble for posting in the wrong place cuz i didn't know of their dumb forums.

that's why i didn't get the oh so funny joke and thought it was dejavu of retarded forum setup and rules. my bad. worldboxingvideoarchive is the site btw. great for their torrents, but the forum setup is unintuitive and their mods are douche bags that take it in the mouth.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



skarvika said:


> There is nothing right with this image.


Haven't watched RAW yet, just came in to say that seeing this image made me burst into laughter for reasons. What a terrible era we're watching. :lol


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

even if the crowd was silenced a little, this was just a good feeling watching RAW seeing all the fans careing for whats going on in the ring. I enjoyd it really well!! Like others said best RAW in some time, maybe the best since post-WM RAW.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Don't think I can watch this with all the edits, its why I don't like smackdown. Its all such a lie.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I hate Cena but after tonight I honestly want his team to win at Survivor Series and as much as I hate Sheamus and Big Show aswell I don't even acre right now. I have honestly had enough of HHH and Steph.

The show was pretty average, just so so so much star power missing.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

On reflection. This show was a fucking joke. Don't they realise that we wait up till 4 in the fucking morning to watch this shit. I don't understand why they do us this way. It's definitely not fair. We give them lively crowds, we sell out their house shows and we buy their fucking merch like bitches and then they slap us down.

Smackdown better be good. Is there no Main event this week?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



x78 said:


> I wish WWE would realize that nobody fucking cares about Sheamus. Even if he turns heel on Cena, I still don't think anyone would care. Guy is a fucking liability at this point.


I was at raw last night and Sheamus was one of the most over guys on the show, surprising for an Irish guy in the UK. Like I said in the spoilers there is a HUGE disconnect between who is over online and who is over with the paying fans


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> Bryan not on TV in 7 months and the YES chants still happen every week.
> 
> :ti


Austin not on TV in 12 years and WHAT chants still happen every week :kobe8


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Looks like the Adam Rose character is finally starting to become interesting, theres a lot they can do with that character, have him turn into an Axl Rose type character, randomly lashing out for no reason.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I turned off Raw at about 9:30 EST because holy hell...what a TERRIBLE episode. If they keep going in this direction, they're going to lose even more fans and definitely not gain more. I don't even think I'm going to watch Survivor Series, this shit is so depressing.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

As I expected, the show was actually a fairly solid one. They're doing a nice job building the Survivor Series match with some good stories being told.

However, I must ask , where the hell is the rest of the card? They put both midcard Champs in there and there's no World Title match. They pretty much only have 4 matches, and if the SS match is gonna be as long as I expected, which is fine, they should at least have some more matches to fill out the show.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



birthday_massacre said:


> So DB is a B+ player but beat HHH, Cena, Orton and Batista in about a months time, what does that make them>


Yeah this is stupid. 
n
I remember in Jericho's first book he talks about when he was learning to do promos he was talking trash about one of the older guys (cant remember who) calling him an 'old-man' etc. And the older guys told him to stop doing it because it's doing neither guy a favour:

1) If Jericho is beaten by this guy after telling the crowd how much he's past it and is an old-man, it makes Jericho look super-shit.

2) If Jericho beats this guy, well, who cares? All you've done is beat up someone who you've told everyone is an old-man.

Same kinda applies here with Daniel Bryan. Except now it's even worse because he's already beaten HHH, Orton & Batista in the same night. You can't keep talking him down once he's proved you wrong. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I really enjoyed last week's Raw. Total opposite this week. They don't seem to give a fuck when they do these uk shows.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

It was a decent show.
Enjoeyd things like "the team playa", fans reaction to Paige, Rybacks push (really hope wwe will give him Romans push and Reigns can just gtfo).

But whн Sam Shaw in a sheep mask was on raw?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I've read all the spoilers about the show so I know pretty much everything that went on. 

Is it worth spending a couple of hours watching today, or is it entirely skippable?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

How edited was the crowd?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

DA BIG GUY


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Aaron S. said:


> As I expected, the show was actually a fairly solid one. They're doing a nice job building the Survivor Series match with some good stories being told.
> 
> However, I must ask , where the hell is the rest of the card? They put both midcard Champs in there and there's no World Title match. They pretty much only have 4 matches, and if the SS match is gonna be as long as I expected, which is fine, they should at least have some more matches to fill out the show.


This is kind of what I Was thinking what the hell is the rest of the card going to look like. Survivor Series is really showing how thin this card is right now. We were having this discussion in another thread about Ambrose & Wyatt and why they are not being included in the ME match. B/c they need something on the undercard.

My guess for the Undercard:

Wyatt/Ambrose
AJ/Nikki Bella
Some sort of Tag Match Title Match (probably involving all 4 current teams; Dust Bros, Usos, Matadores, Mizdow)
A Diva SvS match
Rose vs The Bunny


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

just finish watching now, very good show


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Rewatching RAW and holy hell did Rollins no sell his entire match. And the ankle lock despite getting put into it multiple times. Hella disappointed, he's usually better than that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> Rewatching RAW and holy hell did Rollins no sell his entire match. And the ankle lock despite getting put into it multiple times. Hella disappointed, he's usually better than that.


Just watched the match, and Swagger had the ankle lock on 2 different times, for about a combined 5 seconds, and neither time did he have it locked on completely. One of the times, they were outside of the ring and Rollins was still standing, so it was barely even on. Also, when Rollins went for the winning pin, he made sure to hold and drag his ankle/foot when draping himself on top of Jack. Didn't see anything out of the ordinary here.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> Just watched the match, and Swagger had the ankle lock on 2 different times, for about a combined 5 seconds, and neither time did he have it locked on completely. One of the times, they were outside of the ring and Rollins was still standing, so it was barely even on. Also, when Rollins went for the winning pin, he made sure to hold and drag his ankle/foot when draping himself on top of Jack. Didn't see anything out of the ordinary here.


Swagger has it on a decent amount of time when they were inside of the ring and Rollins no sold it out of the ring and I didn't see him dragging or limping at all.

For an average talent, I guess it was ok selling, but I've become accustomed to Rollins's exceptional selling abilities and I thought he was subpar in that match compared to his norm.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

The state of them two posts from Thwagger. Wow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> Swagger has it on a decent amount of time when they were inside of the ring and Rollins no sold it out of the ring and I didn't see him dragging or limping at all.
> 
> For an average talent, I guess it was ok selling, but I've become accustomed to Rollins's exceptional selling abilities and I thought he was subpar in that match compared to his norm.


Yeah, he had it on for like 5 seconds, but even then it doesn't appear to be locked on entirely. It's not like he was trying to fight out of it for seconds on end and it was on for a good amount of time. If it was, then I definitely wouldn't have liked that. He did hold it on the winning pin, FWIW. :shrug


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, he had it on for like 5 seconds, but even then it doesn't appear to be locked on entirely. It's not like he was trying to fight out of it for seconds on end and it was on for a good amount of time. If it was, then I definitely wouldn't have liked that. He did hold it on the winning pin, FWIW. :shrug


Perhaps I need to rewatch it, at least the closing moments of the match, cause I felt like Rollins is generally better at selling than what he delivered on RAW. The entire match did seem a tad off, even his curbstomp was a bit odd, so maybe it distracted me from the finer details of his selling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> Perhaps I need to rewatch it, at least the closing moments of the match, cause I felt like Rollins is generally better at selling than what he delivered on RAW. The entire match did seem a tad off, even his curbstomp was a bit odd, so maybe it distracted me from the finer details of his selling.


He probably is capable of better. Agree that the match seemed alittle off for whatever reason. The camera angle during the curbstomp sucked, too. WWE has a history of not giving as much of a fuck for their UK shows, for whatever reason.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Harper is back! Wow, I guess they didn't show that bit to the crowd. I am most happy.

He'll be the first one eliminated though most probably, because yes we still need to make Henry and Kane look strong!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

With how big a market the UK gas been, and continues to be, and how passionately we have always followed wrestling and the WWE, with the UK Raws and The Network fiasco, i'm pretty pissed how they just don't give a toss, and just always half ass it with us.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Which bit of the show was Harper on?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Super Hans said:


> Which bit of the show was Harper on?


Literally the last thirty seconds.

Personally I thought that was the wrong way to bring him back, but damn I'm glad he's back.

A Harper/Ziggler feud looks likely - which MEANS that the WWE will have them compete in a match the very next week on Raw. I bet this is exactly what happens.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Honey Bucket said:


> Literally the last thirty seconds.
> 
> Personally I thought that was the wrong way to bring him back, but damn I'm glad he's back.


Oh shit, I was so done after Rybacks multi turns during the night I switched off. I'm never to sure for anyone that gets tied to the authority but there could be worse places for him to be, they've at least recognised that he's better than Rowan. And like you say, glad he's back.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

Show was really fun live, I don't understand what some of the complaints are about. It never ceases to amaze me though. EVERYBODY was talking shit about Cena and were all ready for the 'Cena Sucks!" chants and the second he started pandering the whole place fell for it hook line and sinker. It's incredible and honestly, despite my current feelings towards the guy, you have to admire his ability to kiss ass to the most ridiculous degree that is humanely possible in order to get cheered. Suck up to the hometown fans? Check. Acknowledge the boos? Check. Make a joke about said boos? Check. Mention somebody the fans do actually cheer for (Bryan)? Check. Say something edgy eg. Wanker? Check. Blame the people who run the place for fan favourites being held back even though Cena calls himself the man who runs the place? Check. It's just so fucking stupid that you have to laugh. Then again, the heel work by the Authority is kind of supreme and they have the ability to get just about anybody cheered, yes, even John Cena. It was likely a mix of the two. 

I think my favourite part of the night was most definitely this though:










:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

It's a shame they went to commercial right after or you would have heard the whole arena singing along lol. I've had that damn song stuck in my head all day too now because of that. Just a really fun segment and Triple Troll at his best. 

The storyline advancement for Survivor Series was entertaining and I'm really looking forward to the match for a change. I like that the past 2 or 3 Raw's have had a thread running through the entirety of the show. It gives you something to look forward to because even in the arena, you can lose focus and attention. 

Great show and I enjoyed myself. Well worth the money.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*

I've been enjoying Raw recently but really thought last nights was awful.. 

Previous week, Rollins/Orton was so good and the lack of Cena was great yet in one week it's gone back to the same old crap. 

Cena v Authority... Dragged on far too much... Also, Cena's team is shit.. It should have been Ambrose v Authority... 

Cena, Sheamus and Big Show.. I have absolutely no interest in any of them.. Stale and predictable. 

Ryback I'm 50/50... He's gone from jobber to last night far too quick, I can't take him seriously.. I understand he has potentially a big following but I just can't get behind him


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Bigg Hoss said:


> Swagger has it on a decent amount of time when they were inside of the ring and Rollins no sold it out of the ring and I didn't see him dragging or limping at all.
> 
> For an average talent, I guess it was ok selling, but I've become accustomed to Rollins's exceptional selling abilities and I thought he was subpar in that match compared to his norm.


He was definitely limping after the match was over. I didnt really notice during the match.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Starbuck said:


> Show was really fun live, I don't understand what some of the complaints are about. It never ceases to amaze me though. EVERYBODY was talking shit about Cena and were all ready for the 'Cena Sucks!" chants and the second he started pandering the whole place fell for it hook line and sinker. It's incredible and honestly, despite my current feelings towards the guy, you have to admire his ability to kiss ass to the most ridiculous degree that is humanely possible in order to get cheered. Suck up to the hometown fans? Check. Acknowledge the boos? Check. Make a joke about said boos? Check. Mention somebody the fans do actually cheer for (Bryan)? Check. Say something edgy eg. Wanker? Check. Blame the people who run the place for fan favourites being held back even though Cena calls himself the man who runs the place? Check. It's just so fucking stupid that you have to laugh. Then again, the heel work by the Authority is kind of supreme and they have the ability to get just about anybody cheered, yes, even John Cena. It was likely a mix of the two.
> 
> I think my favourite part of the night was most definitely this though:
> 
> ...




Of course once Next Monday Night Raw comes on, and you're watching it on TV(as opposed to seeing it LIVE), you'll hate it and criticize it just like all of us Ham n' Eggers once again. :cool2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHH needs to bury more on the mic and the guys should have the freedom to respond. Makes the show more entertaining. I dislike these robot scripted promos every week.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

He's such a troll lol. I get the impression he's like that in real life, that's why he's so good at it.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Damn they worked me good last night. I was livid when Ryback initially "joined" Team Authority. Glad I hung in there, lots of nice little moments with "The Big Guy" last night.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This just looks right.

She can be the ultimate bitch champion​


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

"No such things as politics in WWE,"
HAHAHAHAHA AHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAH :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



witchblade000 said:


> I didn't read the spoilers, so here I am.


Why would anyone read spoilers? You might as well not watch wrestling at all. Skip the PPVs and read the results the next day.

There's no reason these non-live threads should be any smaller or less active. It's still "live" to most people.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



epbbi said:


> Why would anyone read spoilers? You might as well not watch wrestling at all. Skip the PPVs and read the results the next day.
> 
> There's no reason these non-live threads should be any smaller or less active. It's still "live" to most people.


implying most people dont just do that. saves so many hours of our time so we can skip the shit


----------



## BetterThanPerfect (Nov 12, 2014)

It would have been better if the Rybaxel segment was on Raw and not on Superstars.

A three minute segment could easily fit in a three hour show.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Liverpool crowd was hilarious. They were even rude enough to chant during Bray Wyatt's *promo* for crying out loud. :lol I wonder how the cinemas are over at England and how the audience behaves, would laugh my ass out if they behaved in the same fashion during the movies.

I loved how the camera focused on Kane after Stephanie described Ryback's 'potential to become the biggest monster WWE has ever seen'. His facial expression alone was gold.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It was an alright show with a fantastic crowd. All the segments made sense, there wasn't really any filler so that's a plus.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Raw *NO SPOILERS* 11/10/14*



Jingoro said:


> i guess. if it's a joke, then wow that's some lol funny shit right there. right up there with seinfeld and curb your enthusiasm type writing.
> 
> i actually got suspended for spoilers in a boxing forum for spoilers in a thread for a specific fight. they had their shit set up so stupid. a separate section for spoiler threads and one for non-spoiler threads. i barely posted there and got in trouble for posting in the wrong place cuz i didn't know of their dumb forums.
> 
> that's why i didn't get the oh so funny joke and thought it was dejavu of retarded forum setup and rules. my bad. worldboxingvideoarchive is the site btw. great for their torrents, but the forum setup is unintuitive and their mods are douche bags that take it in the mouth.


Critical thinking is hard. The show took place in the UK, where their time zone is ahead by 5 hours, so when the show aired at 8 PM in the US, everyone in the UK had already seen it five hours prior. The no spoilers tag was for people who had already seen the show before it aired to not spoil it for everybody else.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

White Essence. said:


> I loved how the camera focused on Kane after Stephanie described Ryback's 'potential to become the biggest monster WWE has ever seen'. His facial expression alone was gold.


I wonder if this will lead to Kane getting the Mask out again?


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

White Essence. said:


> I loved how the camera focused on Kane after Stephanie described Ryback's 'potential to become the biggest monster WWE has ever seen'. His facial expression alone was gold.


----------

